# HOPTOBERFEST 2008 (KANSAS CITY,MO)



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

NEW TOPIC FOR THE NEW SHOW.


PLEASE POST PICS FROM LAST YEARS SHOW. OVER 120 CARS IN ATTENDANCE SO I KNOW THERE ARE LOTS OF THEM :biggrin: 

ALSO POST IF YOU ARE ATTENDING THIS YEARS SHOW OR IF YOUR CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO BE INCLUDED ON THE FLYERS AND SHIRTS. YOUR CLUB CAN SPONSOR A SPOT ON THE OFFICIAL HOPTOBERFEST T SHIRTS THAT WILL BE GIVEN OUT TO ALL PEOPLE WHO ENTER A CAR.

MORE INFO TO COME.

SO POST UP PICS, LINKS AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF.

CHECK OUT HOPTOBERFEST KANSAS CITY ON YOUTUBE. I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO DO LINKS SO IF SOMEONE CAN POST THAT UP I WOULD APPRECIATE IT.

THANK YOU

DJ DVL

:nicoderm:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

OCTOBER 5 2008


HOPTOBERFEST 08


KANSAS CITY, MO


1500 E RED BRIDGE RD.


10:00 A.M. TILL ????????


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

OCTOBER 5 2008


HOPTOBERFEST 08


KANSAS CITY, MO


1500 E RED BRIDGE RD.


10:00 A.M. TILL ????????


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 31 2008, 08:05 PM~11228634
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 31 2008, 05:02 PM~11227473
> *NEW TOPIC FOR THE NEW SHOW.
> PLEASE POST PICS FROM LAST YEARS SHOW. OVER 120 CARS IN ATTENDANCE SO I KNOW THERE ARE LOTS OF THEM  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


You know this. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Should be just as fun as last year!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Word!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

2007


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

And you know this man!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 31 2008, 10:25 PM~11229874
> *Should be just as fun as last year!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

this there gonna be a payout for the hop?? whats the rules, classes?


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

GOODTIMES KS will be in attendence FO SHO!! Always a GOODTIME in KC... :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

BOONE i will be in KC this weekend, Give me a call anytime sat or sun. and let me know how we can help sponser.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 1 2008, 12:47 AM~11231232
> *BOONE i will be in KC this weekend, Give me a call anytime sat or sun. and let me know how we can help sponser.
> *



Get together this Sunday. :biggrin: 


TTT


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ill be there......... in the lac...... with 2 pumps 6 batts in the back......


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ill be there


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

some vids from last year

burnout

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=14EWN7CR


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

malibu

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=9I1VHLND


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

silver monte

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=61UG162W


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

burnout

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=8UK6J6NI


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

malibu again

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=LOJVITM2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yellow monte 

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=ZCL17U25


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hot fire!

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=RG0IZE61


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

blue monte

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=Y3Y0K0E0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

white monte

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=2ZIBODOR


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

there...thats my part of this lol

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn Aron, at least you could've done was take some pics :uh:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 1 2008, 01:12 PM~11234658
> *Damn Aron, at least you could've done was take some pics :uh:
> *


LOL


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 1 2008, 02:12 PM~11234658
> *Damn Aron, at least you could've done was take some pics :uh:
> *



i know lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 1 2008, 04:28 PM~11235965
> *LOL
> *


is it juiced? :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 1 2008, 01:31 PM~11234305
> *there...thats my part of this lol
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 1 2008, 07:37 PM~11237475
> *WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:

just wanted to remind everyone what a good time it was....i should have taken pics of that bad ass BBQ that place was serving.....but i ate it before i could take the pics :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hey is it in the same location as last year?

by the way i will be there....someones got to take some pics lol


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm there...again.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 1 2008, 09:28 PM~11238250
> *I'm there...again.
> *



this time in a switched up caddy :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 1 2008, 08:29 PM~11238253
> *this time in a switched up caddy :cheesy:
> *


wonder if dad would trade me this one for the one i drove last year... :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 1 2008, 09:33 PM~11238278
> *wonder if dad would trade me this one for the one i drove last year... :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 1 2008, 09:27 PM~11238246
> *hey is it in the same location as last year?
> 
> by the way i will be there....someones got to take some pics lol
> *




YES, SAME LOCATION



AND I PLAN ON HAVING THE SAME BBQ JOINT SERVING FOOD THIS YEAR


I HAVE GOT EVERYONES PMS CONCERNING CLUB NAMES ON SHIRTS, I AM IN DISCUSSION WITH 2 COMPANIES TO PRINT THEM AND IN NEGOTIATION WITH DIFFERENT SPONSORS TO COVER THE COSTS OF THE SHIRTS. PLEASE GIVE ME A COUPLE OF WEEKS TO IRON THINGS OUT AND I WILL HAVE AN ANSWER TO ALL OF YOUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 1 2008, 09:43 PM~11238334
> *YES, SAME LOCATION
> AND I PLAN ON HAVING THE SAME BBQ JOINT SERVING FOOD THIS YEAR
> I HAVE GOT EVERYONES PMS CONCERNING CLUB NAMES ON SHIRTS, I AM IN DISCUSSION WITH 2 COMPANIES TO PRINT THEM AND IN NEGOTIATION WITH DIFFERENT SPONSORS TO COVER THE COSTS OF THE SHIRTS. PLEASE GIVE ME A COUPLE OF WEEKS TO IRON THINGS OUT AND I WILL HAVE AN ANSWER TO ALL OF YOUR QUESTIONS.
> *



sounds good man...i hope to stay in the same hotel as well...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 31 2008, 08:05 PM~11228634
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 2 2008, 01:11 AM~11238139
> *:biggrin:
> 
> just wanted to remind everyone what a good time it was....i should have taken pics of that bad ass BBQ that place was serving.....but i ate it before i could take the pics :roflmao:
> *



oh yeah it was a great show and i didnt even bring a car


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 2 2008, 12:39 PM~11241391
> *oh yeah it was a great show and i didnt even bring a car
> *


bring one this year


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 1 2008, 01:21 PM~11234227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 2 2008, 11:10 PM~11244245
> *
> *



get my pm?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 31 2008, 06:03 PM~11227484
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

TTT also. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 1 2008, 04:32 PM~11236568
> *is it juiced?  :0
> *


YES SSSIIIRRRR... :biggrin: Far from being done tho.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 4 2008, 01:37 AM~11251793
> *YES SSSIIIRRRR... :biggrin:  Far from being done tho.
> *



nice...i know how that goes...
i just added a few upgrades to mine


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 4 2008, 02:46 PM~11252967
> *nice...i know how that goes...
> i just added a few upgrades to mine
> 
> ...


Looks good man. :biggrin: 

Heres our lastest. :biggrin: Had the homie lil chris from southside help on the box and panel. :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey every body bring out you're shit to the KY show if you like to win cash major payouts for the hop. check out web site under classes.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 4 2008, 11:26 PM~11260951
> *Looks good man. :biggrin:
> 
> Heres our lastest. :biggrin: Had the homie lil chris from southside help on the box and panel. :biggrin:
> ...



nice that looks really good...a huge improvment....hope to see you guys at HOPTOBERFEST :cheesy: 

oh and talk Dan (playtime) into coming...need to see that lincoln smash that bumper again :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 31 2008, 06:03 PM~11227484
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 4 2008, 08:34 PM~11258862
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 5 2008, 03:53 PM~11266415
> *
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

see you in october :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

where's all the riders at??? Is St. Lou,Cold blooded, Chicago Big M, Truestyle and all other out of towners gonna post whether or not their coming?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Aug 6 2008, 10:45 AM~11273323
> *see you in october :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 6 2008, 12:13 PM~11273944
> *where's all the riders at??? Is St. Lou,Cold blooded, Chicago Big M, Truestyle and all other out of towners gonna post whether or not their coming?
> *


patience grasshopper.

hows that linc comin?

goodtimes doin things in the midwest. represent baby.

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

anybody in kc got a spare/used pumphead i could buy for cheap, i aint got but 7 days til my b-day and i want to cruise.......


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 6 2008, 03:59 PM~11276070
> *patience grasshopper.
> 
> hows that linc comin?
> ...



you get my pm?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 6 2008, 12:13 PM~11273944
> *where's all the riders at??? Is St. Lou,Cold blooded, Chicago Big M, Truestyle and all other out of towners gonna post whether or not their coming?
> *


we will be there


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 6 2008, 06:35 PM~11277358
> *anybody in kc got a spare/used pumphead i could buy for cheap, i aint got but 7 days til my b-day and i want to cruise.......
> *



I've got new....used.....and super used...all working good.....what cha want? $$$ :biggrin: Italian style blocks right...or are they still fenner blocks?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

they are some 10 year old lona wicked pumps..... i dont know what kind of head, something that works , its going in the front......


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

They might be fenners then...You will have to take the tank off and check them out.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 1 2008, 09:43 PM~11238334
> *
> I HAVE GOT EVERYONES PMS CONCERNING CLUB NAMES ON SHIRTS, I AM IN DISCUSSION WITH 2 COMPANIES TO PRINT THEM AND IN NEGOTIATION WITH DIFFERENT SPONSORS TO COVER THE COSTS OF THE SHIRTS. PLEASE GIVE ME A COUPLE OF WEEKS TO IRON THINGS OUT AND I WILL HAVE AN ANSWER TO ALL OF YOUR QUESTIONS.
> *



you better send that tshirt order this way sucka... :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 7 2008, 03:39 PM~11285771
> *you better send that tshirt order this way sucka... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 7 2008, 01:31 PM~11285695
> *They might be fenners then...You will have to take the tank off and check them out.
> *


bro i just bought a new pumphead today, now im only needing 2 group 31 batts, got a plug on thouse used/ cheap?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 6 2008, 08:31 PM~11278586
> *you get my pm?
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 7 2008, 07:54 PM~11288036
> *
> *



sorry about missing the branson show, but i am working 6 days a week right now. don't even have time to work on my car let alone go out of town. will definetly hook up with you guys at black sunday in the lou. i will have more info for your car clubs and what i will need from you guys to have a spot on the HOPTOBERFEST shirts.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 8 2008, 06:22 AM~11291673
> *sorry about missing the branson show, but i am working 6 days a week right now. don't even have time to work on my car let alone go out of town. will definetly hook up with you guys at black sunday in the lou. i will have more info for your car clubs and what i will need from you guys to have a spot on the HOPTOBERFEST shirts.
> *


no big deal...wouldnt want anyone to come to a show no one else comes to either lol

as far as black sunday i wont be going ...saving my cash for hobtoberfest 

black sunday was fun last year but really wasnt all that compared to hobtoberfest

just get with us via pm


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 7 2008, 05:16 PM~11286649
> *bro i just bought a new pumphead today, now im only needing 2 group 31 batts, got a plug on thouse used/ cheap?
> *


Wholesale batt is about the best place but they still aren't cheap.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

$35-50 bucks at the place in the bottoms...batts


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 8 2008, 10:48 AM~11292694
> *$35-50 bucks at the place in the bottoms...batts
> *



:0 New or blems? CCAS?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 8 2008, 08:48 AM~11292694
> *$35-50 bucks at the place in the bottoms...batts
> *


nope fuckers wanted 79 each , im just about tapped out on cash and my b-day is wendsday......


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 8 2008, 12:57 PM~11293820
> *:0  New or blems?  CCAS?
> *


recons $35 1100cca
blems $50 1100 cca
new $79 1100cca 

put 3 recons on mine and works great...looks booty


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

they are out of group 31 recons......


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 8 2008, 09:03 PM~11297416
> *they are out of group 31 recons......
> *



get the blems, only 15 more and the cells are probably stronger than recond.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 4 2008, 11:26 PM~11260951
> *Looks good man. :biggrin:
> 
> Heres our lastest. :biggrin: Had the homie lil chris from southside help on the box and panel. :biggrin:
> ...


lookin good homie


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 8 2008, 01:52 PM~11291998
> *no big deal...wouldnt want anyone to come to a show no one else comes to either lol
> 
> as far as black sunday i wont be going ...saving my cash for hobtoberfest
> ...


I hop at black sunday will be way bigger then hoptoberfest,if all the people that say are coming really show up.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

so nobody in kc got 2 extra batts..... my b-day is wendsday and i want to roll.......  or burn the car , whichever comes first......


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 10 2008, 05:27 PM~11308374
> *so nobody in kc got 2 extra batts..... my b-day is wendsday and i want to roll.......   or burn the car , whichever comes first......
> *


 BURN THE CAR AT THE SHOW ITS YOUR B DAY.......


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 10 2008, 11:08 PM~11310756
> *BURN THE CAR AT THE SHOW ITS YOUR B DAY.......
> *



If anyone has a mortars left from the fourth we can light them off inside the car!!! Now THAT would be a show!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 31 2008, 06:03 PM~11227484
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

hello everyone


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 11 2008, 04:10 PM~11316135
> *hello everyone
> *



Sup stranger!!! Has your country accent improved after being out in the woods? "no lead at tall...no lead at tall!" :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 11 2008, 04:23 PM~11316254
> *Sup stranger!!!  Has your country accent improved after being out in the woods?  "no lead at tall...no lead at tall!"    :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 11 2008, 10:47 AM~11313583
> *If anyone has a mortars left from the fourth we can light them off inside the car!!!  Now THAT would be a show!
> *


 :wave: got a whole trunk full of mortars :biggrin: 


hno: :loco:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

damn car wont even raise up to get there......


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

I got molotov cocktails will that work :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Aug 11 2008, 07:01 PM~11318741
> *I got molotov cocktails will that work :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Aug 11 2008, 09:01 PM~11318741
> *I got molotov cocktails will that work :biggrin:
> *



And then in someone has an extra junk car we can put a brick on the gas pedal, makes some ramps and jump some shit down there in the bottoms! Sounds like real life grand theft! :thumbsup:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 12 2008, 09:16 PM~11328231
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


wassup


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 7 2008, 08:07 AM~11282684
> *we will be there
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 13 2008, 03:22 PM~11334765
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

hows the caddi coming along?

got a few extra parts laying around if you need them.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 13 2008, 03:45 PM~11335536
> *:0
> 
> hows the caddi coming along?
> ...


its comin bro..i'm not sure what i need really. i'll know more soon.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

FOR EVERYONE INQUIRING IF WE ARE HAVING THE SAME BBQ CATERED THAT WE HAD LAST YEAR, THE ANSWER IS YES

I HAVE JUST CONFIRMED WITH MY MAN AND HE HAS AGREED TO RETURN THIS YEAR SERVING UP SOME OF THE BEST BBQ IN KANSAS CITY. BRISKET SANDWICHES, TURKEY LEGS, WELL YOU GUYS ALREADY KNOW.

RESPONSE HAS BEEN REALLY GOOD ALREADY AND THE SHOW IS A FEW MONTHS AWAY. BEEN GETTING ALOT OF COMMITMENTS FROM OUT OF TOWNERS. 

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT. I HOPE TO MAKE THIS SHOW EVEN BETTER THAN LAST YEAR BUT KEEP IT THE SAME FORMAT SO EVERYONE CAN ENJOY. THERE WILL BE A FEW SURPRISES FOR THIS YEAR. MORE ON THAT LATER.


THANKS
CHRIS BOONE AKA. DJ DVL


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Furshizzel!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 1 2008, 01:15 PM~11234195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 1 2008, 01:20 PM~11234220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 1 2008, 01:23 PM~11234245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 31 2008, 06:03 PM~11227484
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm....Bar b que!!!!


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

everyone come down to zachs wild west showdown in the west bottoms tomorrow. i will be d.j.ing all day. come and support your LOCAL scene. 12 noon till sundown. will be a good time for all. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

just let me know., i got ya. thanks for the help with the showdown, couldn't of done it without you! this is a good homie right here, support this ish!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 17 2008, 10:42 AM~11363988
> *TTT
> *


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

if anyone is interested chris and tim lonas has a request of us in the lowrider community. a fellow rider has passed and his family has requested that lowriders be involved in the procession. 

please get involved in something positive and support our fellow brothers.

they have a thread posted in shows and events. attn. k.c. lowriders

please show your support and show up and represent what lowriding is about.


thank you

BOONE


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 20 2008, 05:03 PM~11396231
> *if anyone is interested chris and tim lonas has a request of us in the lowrider community. a fellow rider has passed and his family has requested that lowriders be involved in the procession.
> 
> please get involved in something positive and support our fellow brothers.
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

I will be at this one in my cheerleader outfit :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 20 2008, 07:15 PM~11396324
> *I will be at this one in my cheerleader outfit :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 2 2008, 05:56 PM~11241751
> *bring one this year
> *


mine is still out of order but i think there might be a car or few coming


----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 20 2008, 05:03 PM~11396231
> *if anyone is interested chris and tim lonas has a request of us in the lowrider community. a fellow rider has passed and his family has requested that lowriders be involved in the procession.
> 
> please get involved in something positive and support our fellow brothers.
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 21 2008, 02:46 AM~11400257
> *mine is still out of order but i think there might be a car or few coming
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING WHILE IN TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

been getting a lot of calls on the date for hoptoberfest. out of towners a little confused with some other show being thrown. do not know anything about it but the date for HOPTOBERFEST IS OCTOBER 5, FIRST SUNDAY IN OCTOBER. 


SORRY FOR ANY CONFUSION.

IF YOU NEED ANY INFO CALL ME AT 816-769-6428

THANKS 

BOONE

AKA DJ DVL


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 31 2008, 08:05 PM~11228634
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

I hope everyone can come out and leave all that 9th grade shit at home ! Im the biggest and best lowrider NO im the best and biggest lowrider. My club is the best were the biggest in the UNIVERSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Aug 23 2008, 06:57 PM~11420644
> *I hope everyone can come out and leave all that 9th grade shit at home  !  Im the biggest and best lowrider  NO im the best and biggest lowrider.  My club is the best were the biggest in the UNIVERSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DORK :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

tttizzle.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Aug 23 2008, 06:57 PM~11420644
> *I hope everyone can come out and leave all that 9th grade shit at home  !  Im the biggest and best lowrider  NO im the best and biggest lowrider.  My club is the best were the biggest in the UNIVERSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

HOPTOBER FEST!!!!!!! Biggest show in the city last year......shit biggest one in years. Lets do it again. :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Me and the wife will be in the town car with our other people


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 25 2008, 11:36 AM~11431180
> *Me and the wife will be in the town car with our other people
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmaoamn why everyone worried about what i say?Fuckin mods. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 23 2008, 01:09 AM~11414936
> *been getting a lot of  calls on the date for hoptoberfest. out of towners a little confused with some other show being thrown. do not know anything about it but the date for HOPTOBERFEST IS OCTOBER 5, FIRST SUNDAY IN OCTOBER.
> SORRY FOR ANY CONFUSION.
> 
> ...


No need for any confusion

PARADISE C.C. AND MAJESTICS C.C. are throwing one the weekend before on the 28th of SEPTEMBER. so i hope everyone from stl and others places will support both i know i will be.Flyers will be up soon.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

might have to make it up for this one. CARLESS of course


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

October 5th. 

Everyone coming together from all over the city (and out of towners) to have a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Boone what up with that lac


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

cant wait...when this one's over mine's going into hiding for a winter makeover. :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 25 2008, 10:05 PM~11437437
> *might have to make it up for this one. CARLESS of course
> *



doesnt matter, give me a call if you need any info. 816-769-6428.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 26 2008, 03:03 PM~11442937
> *Boone what up with that lac
> *


in the building process.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 26 2008, 03:31 PM~11443213
> *cant wait...when this one's over mine's going into hiding for a winter makeover. :0
> *



do that LOVELY magic that you do.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 25 2008, 10:05 PM~11437437
> *might have to make it up for this one. CARLESS of course
> *


let me know man you can roll up with me and maverick if he comes..and i might be getting some of these guys here locally to roll up...

POSSIBLY 10-15 rides :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 27 2008, 09:38 AM~11449937
> *let me know man you can roll up with me and maverick if he comes..and i might be getting some of these guys here locally to roll up...
> 
> POSSIBLY 10-15 rides  :0
> *


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

just picked up my rims


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 27 2008, 06:48 PM~11454476
> *just picked up my rims
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 27 2008, 08:38 AM~11449937
> *let me know man you can roll up with me and maverick if he comes..and i might be getting some of these guys here locally to roll up...
> 
> POSSIBLY 10-15 rides  :0
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 28 2008, 09:01 AM~11459235
> *
> *


coming up for the show?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 28 2008, 05:03 PM~11463861
> *coming up for the show?
> *


yes sir.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

the regal will be their .


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Aug 28 2008, 07:53 PM~11464827
> *the regal will be their .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

got my time off request approved :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT !!! :wave: DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 28 2008, 09:41 PM~11465828
> *got my time off request approved :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 10:09 PM~11466073
> *CAN'T WAIT !!! :wave: DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *


FOR THE ONE AND ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

WOO-HOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

WUSSUP BOONE! A LITTLE GIFT FROM MR. LOVELY....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 29 2008, 01:45 PM~11471768
> *WUSSUP BOONE! A LITTLE GIFT FROM MR. LOVELY....
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! :0


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Aug 28 2008, 06:53 PM~11464827
> *the regal will be their .
> *


Let me know ****** :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 29 2008, 01:45 PM~11471768
> *WUSSUP BOONE! A LITTLE GIFT FROM MR. LOVELY....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

Im having a super car show on sept 4 since every one else is having one. u cant win shit at this one u all suck :biggrin:


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

i think i will plan a show after someone has one planed one :dunno: :guns:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 29 2008, 08:19 PM~11474662
> *Let me know ****** :biggrin:
> *


u get them wheels on yet ?


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Aug 30 2008, 07:41 PM~11480309
> *i think i will plan a show after someone has one planed one  :dunno:  :guns:
> *


 :thumbsup: cool the more shows in KC the better let us know when and were. We need more shows theirs not enuf around here anyways :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Aug 31 2008, 07:17 PM~11484983
> *:thumbsup: cool the more shows in KC the better let us know when and were. We need more shows theirs not enuf around here anyways :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Sep 1 2008, 12:17 AM~11484983
> *:thumbsup: cool the more shows in KC the better let us know when and were. We need more shows theirs not enuf around here anyways :biggrin:
> *


It's fucking funny people are crying about lowriding in K.C. then there are more shows planned and they are still fucking crying. :uh: I helped get people to hoptoberfest last year and we helped out on the food(more then what most did).And i am still telling people to come this year.Heath from Paradise had his planned and asked us if we wanted in on it so whats the problem?No k.c. people go to out of town shows so now you have 2 to go to in town you should be happy. :0 :biggrin: 

Yo frank we just got back from chi-town,and we clowned that blue caddy out there and clowned an stl car on the way home,that had a hi-caliber frame. :0 :biggrin: 

Why do people hate because we are doing more then they can,we the ones puttin our town on the map.Real talk they can just keep hatin. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Aug 31 2008, 12:38 AM~11480294
> *Im having a super car show on sept 4 since every one else is having one. u cant win shit at this one u all suck  :biggrin:
> *


Cool K.C. needs a dub show. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 1 2008, 12:27 PM~11489783
> *It's fucking funny people are crying about lowriding in K.C. then there are more shows planned and they are still  fucking crying. :uh: I helped get people to hoptoberfest last year and we helped out on the food(more then what most did).And i am still telling people to come this year.Heath from Paradise had his planned and asked us if we wanted in on it so whats the problem?No k.c. people go to out of town shows so now you have 2 to go to in town you should be happy. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Yo frank we just got back from chi-town,and we clowned that blue caddy out there and clowned an stl car on the way home,that had a hi-caliber frame. :0  :biggrin:
> ...


I DONT KNOW WHAT THE POINT OF BRINGING UP THAT THE FRAME WAS DONE AT HI-CALIBER THEY HAVE NOTHIN TO DO WITH THE WAY IT HOPPED. YOU CAN GIVE SOMEONT THE BEST FRAME IN THE WORLD AND IF THEY CANT HIT THE SWITCH OR PUT THE RIGHT SETUP IN IT IT WONT DO SHIT. SO WITH THAT BEING SAID THE POINT THAT HI-CALIBER DID THE FRAME REALLY DOES NOT MATTER. JUST BECAUSE YOU WONT TO CLOWN ON THEM DONT BRING ME INTO IT!. :nono:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT FOR KC :cheesy:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

SHIT DONT TRIP STL YOU KNOW WE GOT MUCH RESPECT FOR YOU GUYS AND YOU LOW RIDING AND OR HI RIDING. THIS SHIT BETWEEN THESE TWO CAMPS HAS BEEN AND WILL GO ON FOREVER..... IT WIL BE A GOOD TIME EITHER WAY OR AT EITHER SHOW.....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 1 2008, 10:49 PM~11494001
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats exactly what I did! ^^^^^^^ :roflmao: Sup Danny? 


TTT for a second great Hoptober fest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STL.CLOWNIN_@Sep 1 2008, 10:08 PM~11491195
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT THE POINT OF BRINGING UP THAT THE FRAME WAS DONE AT HI-CALIBER THEY HAVE NOTHIN TO DO WITH THE WAY IT HOPPED.  YOU CAN GIVE SOMEONT THE BEST FRAME IN THE WORLD AND IF THEY CANT HIT THE SWITCH OR PUT THE RIGHT SETUP IN IT IT WONT DO SHIT. SO WITH THAT BEING SAID THE POINT THAT HI-CALIBER DID THE FRAME REALLY DOES NOT MATTER. JUST BECAUSE YOU WONT TO CLOWN ON THEM DONT BRING ME INTO IT!. :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so your saying it's on you then?Either way we spanked that ass with a broken a-arm bar. :0 :0 :0 and don't trip bro just doing what they have done in the past.  I talked to hector he said you guys were coming down see you then. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 2 2008, 03:49 AM~11494001
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 2 2008, 07:36 AM~11496164
> *Thats exactly what I did!  ^^^^^^^  :roflmao:    Sup Danny?
> TTT for a second great Hoptober fest.  :thumbsup:
> *


same as always just working you know the deal :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

shirts dude...shirts.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Bumpity bump :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

SORRY GUYS HAVN'T BEEN ON HERE FOR A MINUTE. ZACH I WILL CALL YOU THIS WEEKEND. YES HOPTOBERFEST IS STILL ON. ANY OUT OF TOWNERS COMING IN TOWN IF YOU NEED ANY INFO CALL ME.

NO TROPHIES, NO OFFICIAL HOP, NO DRAMA


JUST TO CLEAR UP ANY CONFUSION THERE IS NO BEEF BETWEEN MY SHOW AND MAJESTICS. MY SHOW IS NOT AFFILIATED WITH ANY CAR CLUB. JUST HAPPENS THERE ARE TWO CONSECTUTIVE SHOWS TWO WEEKENDS IN A ROW AT THE SAME PARK. I HOPE PEOPLE CAN ATTEND BOTH BUT IF YOU CAN'T THERE ARE NO HARD FEELINGS, YOU WILL HAVE A GOOD TIME AT EITHER SHOW.

THANKS 
BOONE


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 6 2008, 12:06 AM~11529188
> *SORRY GUYS HAVN'T BEEN ON HERE FOR A MINUTE. ZACH I WILL CALL YOU THIS WEEKEND. YES HOPTOBERFEST IS STILL ON. ANY OUT OF TOWNERS COMING IN TOWN IF YOU NEED ANY INFO CALL ME.
> 
> NO TROPHIES, NO OFFICIAL HOP, NO DRAMA
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 5 2008, 11:06 PM~11529188
> *SORRY GUYS HAVN'T BEEN ON HERE FOR A MINUTE. ZACH I WILL CALL YOU THIS WEEKEND. YES HOPTOBERFEST IS STILL ON. ANY OUT OF TOWNERS COMING IN TOWN IF YOU NEED ANY INFO CALL ME.
> 
> NO TROPHIES, NO OFFICIAL HOP, NO DRAMA</span>
> ...


 :werd: :werd: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 6 2008, 06:50 PM~11536488
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 5 2008, 04:06 PM~11529188
> *SORRY GUYS HAVN'T BEEN ON HERE FOR A MINUTE. ZACH I WILL CALL YOU THIS WEEKEND. YES HOPTOBERFEST IS STILL ON. ANY OUT OF TOWNERS COMING IN TOWN IF YOU NEED ANY INFO CALL ME.
> 
> NO TROPHIES, NO OFFICIAL HOP, NO DRAMA
> ...


THATS WHATS UP BOONE!!!!!!!! I'M PUSHIN' FOR BOTH.......PLUS I'M GOING TO VEGAS THE WEEK AFTER YOUR SHOW.......SO DATTS 3 IN A ROW FOR ME.....SOMEBODY LOAN ME $5.00 AND A HOTDOG :biggrin: ....TTT FOR DAH FEST


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 7 2008, 09:11 AM~11539101
> *THATS WHATS UP BOONE!!!!!!!! I'M PUSHIN' FOR BOTH.......PLUS I'M GOING TO VEGAS THE WEEK AFTER YOUR SHOW.......SO DATTS 3 IN A ROW FOR ME.....SOMEBODY LOAN ME  $5.00 AND A HOTDOG :biggrin: ....TTT FOR DAH FEST
> *


whatever you need big dog. i know this puts a strain on you out of towners, thats why i tried to schedule my show with some time in between other shows but majestics kind of popped up out of nowhere with theres and scheduled it a week before mine. kind of made it hard on people who already had plans to come in town for HOPTOBERFEST. i hope you guys can make it down for at least one. i will see you in the lou next weekend, maybe i can make you a small loan  but don't worry entry in HOPTOBERFEST is always free. if you guys need anything when your in town let me know. i still have your number if you haven't changed it. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 2 2008, 08:59 AM~11496252
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so your saying it's on you then?Either way we spanked that ass with a broken a-arm bar. :0  :0  :0 and don't trip bro just doing what they have done in the past.  I talked to hector he said you guys were coming down see you then. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by that1guy_@Sep 7 2008, 07:15 PM~11540521
> *WELL EVERYONE IS GOING TO THE OCT 5TH SO WHY WOULD ANYBODY FROM OUT OF TOWN WASTE THERE TIME COMING FOR THE MAJESTICS SHOW WHEN ITS ONLY GOING TO BE MAJESTICS..... :roflmao:
> *


More bullshit from the newbie,and we'll see who comes to what. :0 :0 I bet you'll be at our show.And this is paradise also homie so get it right,please boycot us because we don't need no wannabe (lowriders)there.Fuckin hater. :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 7 2008, 04:13 PM~11539580
> *whatever you need big dog. i know this puts a strain on you out of towners, thats why i tried to schedule my show with some time in between other shows but majestics kind of popped up out of nowhere with theres and scheduled it a week before mine. kind of made it hard on people who already had plans to come in town for HOPTOBERFEST. i hope you guys can make it down for at least one. i will see you in the lou next weekend, maybe i can make you a small loan  but don't worry entry in HOPTOBERFEST is always free. if you guys need anything when your in town let me know. i still have your number if you haven't changed it. :biggrin:
> *


Paradise and majestics  and it didn't pop out of nowhere me and heath were talking for the longest,and for us that go to vegas(most big clubs out there)Your date is kinda hard so we did ours earlyer,and gave it 2 weeks after black sunday.Still can't beleave all the crying over another show.neighter one are big ass shows so really theres no need to bitch pick one or both or none either way i'm gonna have a blast.MAJESTICS K.C.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 7 2008, 08:31 PM~11542665
> *Paradise and majestics   and it didn't pop out of nowhere me and heath were talking for the longest,and for us that go to vegas(most big clubs out there)Your date is kinda hard so we did ours earlyer,and gave it 2 weeks after black sunday.Still can't beleave all the crying over another show.neighter one are big ass shows so really theres no need to bitch pick one or both or none either way i'm gonna have a blast.MAJESTICS K.C.
> *



NOT BITCHIN, JUST REITERATING THE FEEDBACK I HAVE BEEN GETTING FROM OUT OF TOWNERS. ALL THE LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW. I AM SORRY THAT I TAKE OTHERS INTO CONSIDERATION AND NOT JUST THINK ABOUT ME , ME, ME. I HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR HEATH AND PARADISE. I USED TO ROLL WITH THEM BACK IN THE NOLAND DAYS WHEN I HAD MY FIRST LOWRIDER MINI TRUCK. THINK THAT WAS 90-91. BOUGHT MY FIRST SET OF TRIPLE GOLDS FROM CHRIS HISCH. PARADISE WAS PROBABLY ONE OF THE ORIGINAL CAR CLUBS IN K.C. PUTTIN IT DOWN AND I WAS GLAD TO BE THERE TO SEE IT. MUCH LUCK ON YOUR SHOW, NO NEED TO GET SO DEFENSIVE. THINK OF WHAT THE GUYS FROM OUT OF TOWN HAVE TO GO THROUGH, THEY ARE BREAKING THEIR BACKS TRYING TO SUPPORT BOTH SHOWS. I HAVE MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU, POINT BLANK. AND FOR THE RECORD, I AM NOT IN DOWN 4 LIFE AND HOPTOBERFEST IS NOT A DOWN 4 LIFE SHOW, SO LET IT REST.
PEACE
BOONE AKA DJ DVL


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

come on guys...theres room for 2 shows...yes its harder for us from out of town...i had plans for a nice weekend in KC but now im conflicted on the shows...so you know what...i think im going to do both...i talked to the guys down here..there down for both...so lets do it...just roll with it... Missouri needs all the shows we can get


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 7 2008, 11:19 PM~11544257
> *come on guys...theres room for 2 shows...yes its harder for us from out of town...i had plans for a nice weekend in KC but now im conflicted on the shows...so you know what...i think im going to do both...i talked to the guys down here..there down for both...so lets do it...just roll with it... Missouri needs all the shows we can get
> *


I HEAR YOU AARON, I AM NOT TRIPPIN ON THE 2 SHOWS. I AM GLAD TO HEAR YOU CAN MAKE BOTH. THE GUYS FROM ST. LOUIS AND WICHITA ARE GOING FOR 2. I GUESS I AM GOING TO OWE ALOT OF PEOPLE TO HAVE TO GO TO ALL OF THEIR SHOWS.  CALL ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 7 2008, 11:53 PM~11544621
> *I HEAR YOU AARON, I AM NOT TRIPPIN ON THE 2 SHOWS. I AM GLAD TO HEAR YOU CAN MAKE BOTH. THE GUYS FROM ST. LOUIS AND WICHITA ARE GOING FOR 2. I GUESS I AM GOING TO OWE ALOT OF PEOPLE TO HAVE TO GO TO ALL OF THEIR SHOWS.   CALL ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.
> *


im still trying to figure if i can afford a hotel stay...before the 2 shows i had planned to come up on saturday and leave monday morning...but now im not sure if i can afford to do that...just got to see what i can do..need a good deal on a hotel if i can get one ...pm me your number and and more info you might have for me...also working on getting these guys here in town to come up..they have 5-10 cars atleast if not more that will come...there down for both as well


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 8 2008, 02:30 AM~11543241
> *NOT BITCHIN, JUST REITERATING THE FEEDBACK I HAVE BEEN GETTING FROM OUT OF TOWNERS. ALL THE LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW. I AM SORRY THAT I TAKE OTHERS INTO CONSIDERATION AND NOT JUST THINK ABOUT ME , ME, ME. I  HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR HEATH AND PARADISE. I USED TO ROLL WITH THEM BACK IN THE NOLAND DAYS WHEN I HAD MY FIRST LOWRIDER MINI TRUCK. THINK THAT WAS 90-91. BOUGHT MY FIRST SET OF TRIPLE GOLDS FROM CHRIS HISCH. PARADISE WAS PROBABLY ONE OF THE ORIGINAL CAR CLUBS IN K.C. PUTTIN IT DOWN AND I WAS GLAD TO BE THERE TO SEE IT. MUCH LUCK ON YOUR SHOW, NO NEED TO GET SO DEFENSIVE. THINK OF WHAT THE GUYS FROM OUT OF TOWN HAVE TO GO THROUGH, THEY ARE BREAKING THEIR BACKS TRYING TO SUPPORT BOTH SHOWS. I HAVE MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU, POINT BLANK. AND FOR THE RECORD, I AM NOT IN DOWN 4 LIFE AND HOPTOBERFEST IS NOT A DOWN 4 LIFE SHOW, SO LET IT REST.
> PEACE
> BOONE AKA DJ DVL
> *


Not bitchin? ,maybe not you, but others have been and talking about boycotting,thats showing lowrider love?and dog i wasn't being defensive,but you act like we don't have the right to put on a show also?And it's not about me, me, me, we Heath and myself planned this.and as far as not having consideration for out of towners bro,hell almost every other week we are the out of towners
And we make it happen so if folks want to make it they will make it happen also,thats just part of the game.and let it rest we have not made one bad comment about your show,but there have been many about ours,so that tells it all.Like i said i hope they are both poppin but if not oh well we tried.Way to much drama from alot of grown men over something thats suppossed to be for fun. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 8 2008, 05:00 AM~11544688
> *im still trying to figure if i can afford a hotel stay...before the 2 shows i had planned to come up on saturday and leave monday morning...but now im not sure if i can afford to do that...just got to see what i can do..need a good deal on a hotel if i can get one ...pm me your number and and more info you might have for me...also working on getting these guys here in town to come up..they have 5-10 cars atleast if not more that will come...there down for both as well
> *


I'm looking into that right now i'll let you know soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 8 2008, 04:19 AM~11544257
> *come on guys...theres room for 2 shows...yes its harder for us from out of town...i had plans for a nice weekend in KC but now im conflicted on the shows...so you know what...i think im going to do both...i talked to the guys down here..there down for both...so lets do it...just roll with it... Missouri needs all the shows we can get
> *


It sould be that easy.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 8 2008, 01:06 AM~11545231
> *I'm looking into that right now i'll let you know soon. :biggrin:
> *



any help would be highly appreciated


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i want to put together a show down here in springfield...i was thinking about getting together with the guys here in town and seeing what we can do...maybe something late October early November before it gets cold so we dont interfere with any other shows
If any of you guys would want to come let me know...was thinking a nice show and maybe hop if you guys wanted to do it...hit me up with any input ....would be great if any of you guys came down....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

TTT for homeboy! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 8 2008, 02:50 PM~11546679
> *i want to put together a show down here in springfield...i was thinking about getting together with the guys here in town and seeing what we can do...maybe something late October early November before it gets cold so we dont interfere with any other shows
> If any of you guys would want to come let me know...was thinking a nice show and maybe hop if you guys wanted to do it...hit me up with any input ....would be great if any of you guys came down....
> *


Nov. needs a show lets do it. :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 7 2008, 06:26 PM~11542627
> *More bullshit from the newbie,and we'll see who comes to what. :0  :0 I bet you'll be at our show.And this is paradise also homie so get it right,please boycot us because we don't need no wannabe (lowriders)there.Fuckin hater. :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn homie you told that bitch :0


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 7 2008, 06:31 PM~11542665
> *Paradise and majestics   and it didn't pop out of nowhere me and heath were talking for the longest,and for us that go to vegas(most big clubs out there)Your date is kinda hard so we did ours earlyer,and gave it 2 weeks after black sunday.Still can't beleave all the crying over another show.neighter one are big ass shows so really theres no need to bitch pick one or both or none either way i'm gonna have a blast.MAJESTICS K.C.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 8 2008, 12:03 AM~11545215
> *Not bitchin? ,maybe not you, but others have been and talking about boycotting,thats showing lowrider love?and dog i wasn't being defensive,but you act like we don't have the right to put on a show also?And it's not about me, me, me, we Heath and myself planned this.and as far as not having consideration for out of towners bro,hell almost every other week we are the out of towners
> And we make it happen so if folks want to make it they will make it happen also,thats just part of the game.and let it rest we have not made one bad comment about your show,but there have been many about ours,so that tells it all.Like i said i hope they are both poppin but if not oh well we tried.Way to much drama from alot of grown men over something thats suppossed to be for fun. :uh:
> *


im coming two weekends in row!


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

I just like the cars fellas! Everyone has better shit than I do. I know I'm gonna try and do both. I love the environment. Reminds me of back home San Jose!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

we need both shows to heat this place up! it's the middle of september and its 50 f*in degrees outside. I bet its HOTT for 2 weeks at the end of sept / start of oct. though..............KC BABY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 8 2008, 04:15 PM~11549899
> *Nov. needs a show lets do it. :biggrin:
> *


ok man if i can get you guys on board im gonna do it


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok KC im going to put together this show/picnic here in Springfield...im going to start a thread...i need to input on dates that would work best for everyone
i want to make this work as easy as possible
im trying to give it atleast 2 weeks after the super show to give anyone time to relax that went....
im thinking either Nov 1st or 2nd or Nov 8th or 9th
if you guys were to come what dates would work for you

im going to get all the details by Hoptoberfest so we can bring some flyers to give out the info to everyone...

let me know pm me or post on here any input

show / picnic / HOP???? in springfield mo ??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ok guys heres the thread for now

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11565879

also im not trying to jack this thread...just figured this would be the best to advertise because people see this that want to go to KC shows


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT FOR DJ DVL


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 10 2008, 08:25 AM~11565687
> *TTT FOR DJ DVL
> *


billy, you got that wax job done yet :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 10 2008, 04:38 PM~11569503
> *billy, you got that wax job done yet :biggrin:
> *



nope i bought a horse


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 10 2008, 06:10 PM~11569741
> *nope i bought a horse
> *


 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

JUST LETTIN' YALL KNOW THAT BLACK SUNDAY IS CANCELED DO TO THE 80%CHANCE OF RAIN DUE ALL WEEK-END.....THEY WILL RE-SCHEDULE NEXT MONTH.....JUST TO LET YOU KNOW BOONE, I HAVE NOTHING TO DUE WITH THE SCHEDULING OF THIS EVENT. IT IS BIGGER THAN US ......ITS ALL ABOUT DRAG RACING. I DONT THINK THEY WILL PUT IT ON THE FIRST WEEK-END OF OCT. SO DAH FEST SHOULD BE COOL.....I'LL LET YALL KNOW


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 11 2008, 09:59 AM~11575104
> *JUST LETTIN' YALL KNOW THAT BLACK SUNDAY IS CANCELED DO TO THE 80%CHANCE OF RAIN DUE ALL WEEK-END.....THEY WILL RE-SCHEDULE NEXT MONTH.....JUST TO LET YOU KNOW BOONE, I HAVE NOTHING TO DUE WITH THE SCHEDULING OF THIS EVENT. IT IS BIGGER THAN US ......ITS ALL ABOUT DRAG RACING. I DONT THINK THEY WILL PUT IT ON THE FIRST WEEK-END OF OCT. SO DAH FEST SHOULD BE COOL.....I'LL LET YALL KNOW
> *


ha ha. i ain't worried about that big dog. at this point all i am worried about is my kid thats on the way. we are due nov 7. 

sorry about the weather, i know i sweated it out last year for my show, it rained all week before the show date then cleared up the day before. i was looking forward to coming down for the weekend. always a good time in the LOU.

guess i will see you at HOPTOBERFEST if they don't schedule your show again before that. maybe they will schedule it the same weekend as my show and i'll just come down there and kick it(alot less stressful), that will suit me just fine.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok guys i got the name, date and time...exact location is still pending..will have more this week on it...

Midwest LoDown
Sunday November 2nd 
9AM to whenever everyone wants to leave

Show & Hop (if anyone wants to) Cruise after the show

still working on all the final details...

So everyone who wants to come Plan on Sunday November the 2nd 9AM!

Lets do it



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=430550


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

BLACK SUNDAY RE-SCHEDULED OCT. 17,18,"19"


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT

NEW PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Just want everyone to know
Down IV Life had nothing to do with
The flyer gag, granted it's funny
But not us,


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 17 2008, 07:57 PM~11629366
> *Just want everyone to know
> Down IV Life had nothing to do with
> The flyer gag,  granted it's funny
> ...



yeah who ever made it looks to be starting some shit


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 18 2008, 01:01 AM~11629393
> *yeah who ever made it looks to be starting some shit
> *


Didn't see it and don't really give a fuck,We know the real, people crying and making calls about our show,man some people really need to get a life.  All the real riders in kc will be there and hopefully the cry baby's will stay at home.


Come celebrate Paradise's 18th year and MAJESTICS KC's 5th year Anniversary's
in Kansas city MO. With an end of summer SLAM show/picnic/bikini car wash/and hop off.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Gag flyer? man what did i miss??


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 18 2008, 01:01 AM~11632561
> *Gag flyer? man what did i miss??
> *



I missed it too. :tears:  Apparently it was pretty OUT there. lol


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

up


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 18 2008, 06:01 AM~11632561
> *Gag flyer? man what did i miss??
> *


Just some bitch ass hater posting up our flyer but photoshopped.it had nothing to do with DFL :uh: the funny thing is all we are doing is trying to put on a good show and for some reason people have a problem with it.Yo i put up some hotel info in our show topic come on up the day before and kick it homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 17 2008, 09:58 PM~11627765
> *TTT
> 
> NEW PAGE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 18 2008, 12:57 AM~11629366
> *Just want everyone to know
> Down IV Life had nothing to do with
> The flyer gag,  granted it's funny
> ...


Maybe not but you know who did it and they did it for you guys.The whole account got deleted so it was a mod that did it.Wonder who that was. :uh: And disrespecting 2 clubs is funny?Just for trying to put on a show?tell you what you guys are all mad about our show right it's fucking easy don't fucking come.period.No one would miss you.This should tell everyone out there who keeps this shit going and who is playing the bitch ass games.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 19 2008, 08:14 PM~11647717
> *Maybe not but you know who did it and they did it for you guys.The whole account got deleted so it was a mod that did it.Wonder who that was. :uh: And disrespecting 2 clubs is funny?Just for trying to put on a show?tell you what you guys are all mad about our show right it's fucking easy don't fucking come.period.No one would miss you.This should tell everyone out there who keeps this shit going and who is playing the bitch ass games.
> *


dude you don't even know what you are talking about. i was just at dinner with D4L and that shit had nothing to do with those guys. that is why you posted talking shit to billy and then edited it. these guys were talking about being cool with your show and coming out and supporting it. 

you are so full of shit. none of those guys would disrespect heath. period........

your mouth makes all of this shit happen. grow the fuck up.

and from what i hear heath had nothing to do with YOUR show being scheduled one week before HOPTOBERFEST. he said he just wanted to do a cool little local show for everyone in K.C. to chill at and YOU where the one that scheduled it one week before mine at the same park and everything. hum coincidence???????
word is that if heath would have even known he wouldn't have been down with it.


face it you run your mouth and have many enemies in this town. so quit putting this on DOWN 4 LIFE like you always do. you might be able to fool out of towners but it is well known in this town what kind of person you are. 

as for your so called boycott you keep blaming on them also i know first hand there are alot of people that see through your games and are doing it for their own personal reasons, not some DOWN 4 LIFE conspiracy you have concocted.

i hope you see the error in your ways and are man enough to face up to them in the end, because this bullshit will come back to haunt you....................


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

You have got to be kidding

if I wanted to do that shit I would have straight done it and put my fucking name on it, aint nobody scared. Fact is we really didnt have anything to do with it and yes, it was funny. And I like Heath, doesn't mean I can find it funny, but thats not really the point is it.

Another Fact, 

Putting on a show at the same place, in the same city, a week before another show wouldnt have been a big deal EXCEPT

Hoptoberfest is a big show that out of towners were invited to and was the biggest midwest show last year and was planned well in advance and was set up not to interfere with Vegas so that everyone could make it.

Heaths Show was suppose to be a local picnic just to get everyone together and hang out like the old days. Not another large show the week before Hoptoberfest. You have purposely done everything you can to pour a large amount of salt on Chris's show. There is no way you can't see that. There is no way you arent doing it on purpose. If you were so concerned with pushing the KC scene why didn't you just team up with chris? Heath would have, if he had known when the show was, which he didn't.

Down IV Life as a club knew what you were doing but out of respect for Heath we were still going to go. But if you dont want us there thats fine too.

And just so everyone can see this

The reason you are most hated is because of this kinda shit. Chris Boone is a close friend but he is not in Down IV Life and Hoptoberfest is his show, so all you did is try and ruin someones thing out of some jealous insecurity that someone has something you don't.

Big M, At no point have you ever heard any of us talk shit about the M, Actually thats the first time ive every typed it I think, Down IV Life has issues with Fabien Camaco and he has some serious issues with us. Or anyone that is friends with us or talks to us, i mean really what the fuck is wrong with you. 

So big M, I got no problems with you or anyone else really. Anyone that knows me knows I could really care less about what anyone else is doing or what they have. I enjoy cars and the people involved the scene and the process of building a ride. thats it for me.

Now if anyone thinks im wrong in my opinion, let me hear it, im up for a debate. But im pretty sure im right on this. 

seriously, does anyone feel like any of this is helping the scene or even makes sense?
me either


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok guys for the sake of each show this has got to stop.... 

Both D4L and Majestics run KC and everyone knows that...thers no question who puts out the cleanest cars in Missouri or the Midwest...

Everyone has RESPECT for both Clubs and wants to go to BOTH shows...my self included....i loved Hoptoberfest last year....Ive planned all year to get my car ready for it...when i heard about the M show i was like dam 2 bad ass shows back to back weekends...i said dam my plans are changing and i got to go to both..no questions asked...i adjusted my plans and am doing it.........

Now this shit is going down and its making it hard for us out of towners to choose between the shows....We know if D4L dont come to the M show its gonna put a damper on it because D4L not showing will put a influence on anyone who supports them ....then by that happening M wont go to hoptoberfest..and anyone who supports M wont go...thus making both shows smaller and watered down.......

This is what i as an out of towner is seeing....and ive talked with a few others and they agree...now everyone is afraid to choose a show because they wont to choose the best show.......i know the M show will be bad ass either way....i know Hoptoberfest will be bad ass either way.......BUT both shows missing a ton of rides will be a big influence on people showing for anything for next year......we need to get this shit set aside and all pull together and do what everyone did at Hoptoberfest last year...

HAVE A STRESS FREE, DRAMA FREE, RELAXING M show and hoptoberfest show...ive seen you guys do it before....you can do it now....


I am in no way trying to offend anyone....i really hate to see this shit happen...i love the fact that KC puts Missouri on the map for great shows and clean rides....i want to continue that tradition as long as possible......
plus i need both clubs to show at my show on NOV 2nd :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> Ok guys for the sake of each show this has got to stop....
> 
> Both D4L and Majestics run KC and everyone knows that...thers no question who puts out the cleanest cars in Missouri or the Midwest...
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I know ya'll hate each other..and we are out of towners so its hard for us to know whats going on.

But ya'll boycotting each other will hurt the shows. My son is coming with me this year and wants to see Fabians Lincoln..bigpimpn's Monte..The Elco..the Blue Monte smashing bumper..

Now then unless we do come back to back..that shits not going to happen. I dont want to drive 7 hours to any show that is going to be watered down..especially back to back. I'm just giving an out of town perspective. 

Be glad to make a trip both weekends for a packed show or picnic. I wish ya'll could pick up the phone and work shit out..but i'm sure its not that easy. Maybe next year put on a Show/Picnic at the SAME weekend..or spread them apart a couple weeks.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 20 2008, 04:18 PM~11652482
> *I know ya'll hate each other..and we are out of towners so its hard for us to know whats going on.
> 
> But ya'll boycotting each other will hurt the shows. My son is coming with me this year and wants to see Fabians Lincoln..bigpimpn's Monte..The Elco..the Blue Monte smashing bumper..
> ...



NOW SEE THATS WERE YOU ARE WRONG. I DO NOT HATE FABIEN. I JUST CAN'T STAND ALL THIS SHIT HE TALKS. HE IS WRONG. DOWN 4 LIFE HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT GAG FLYER. I KNOW THIS FOR A FACT. THEY WERE WONDERING WHO DID IT TO.

AS FOR A BOYCOTT, THAT STARTED WITH OTHER PEOPLE HERE IN TOWN BECAUSE OF FABIEN FUCKING WITH MY SHOW. MYSELF AND DOWN 4 LIFE JUST UP TO LAST NIGHTS COMMENTS BY FABIEN WERE PLANNING ON ATTENDING HIS SHOW. THEN WE CAME HOME AND SAW HIM BLAMING THEM FOR THE FLYER AND I MADE THE DECISION LAST NIGHT THAT I AM NOT GOING. JUST TIRED OF HIS SHIT. PLAIN AND SIMPLE. JUST GO BACK AND READ HIS COMMENTS.

NOW YOU ARE REALIZING WHY I THOUGHT IT WAS A BLAST AT HOPTOBERFEST WHEN HE SCHEDULED IT A WEEK BEFORE MY SHOW AT THE SAME PARK. HIDING BEHIND HEATH AND SAYING IT WAS FOR CLUB PARADISE. LIE. PEOPLE HAVE TALKED TO HEATH AND HEATH DID NOT KNOW HOPTOBERFEST DATE AND HE SAID IF HE WOULD HAVE KNOWN WHAT FABIEN WAS DOING HE WOULD NOT HAVE BACKED THE SHOW. I WAS TOLD THAT ALL HE DID WAS MENTION A LOCAL SHOW AND FABIEN RAN WITH IT AND CREATED A COMPETING SHOW.

JUST LOOK FOR YOURSELF. WHAT SENSE DOES IT MAKE TO HAVE TWO SHOWS BACK TO BACK. HOPTOBERFEST WAS SCHEDULED IN JULY, HIS JUST A MONTH AGO, NOT RESPECTING THE FACT OF OUT OF TOWNERS. THIS IS BLATANTLY DONE TO WATER DOWN MY SHOW BECAUSE HE HAS ISSUES WITH OTHER PEOPLE WHO HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH MY SHOW. JUST PLAIN DISSRESPECT.

NOW HE WANTS TO CALL PEOPLE WHO DON'T GO CRYBABIES BUT THATS ALL HE DOES ON THIS SITE IS CRY. ABOUT CARS, CLUBS, HOPPING SCORES, ETC.
HAVE YOU SEEN DOWN 4 LIFE ON HERE CRYING? NO , THEY HAVE TRIED TO KEEP THE COOL BUT FABIEN WILL MAKE LITTLE COMMENTS TO DAN AND RESSURECT ALL THIS BULLSHIT.

I AM SORRY YOU GUYS ARE TORN BETWEEN THE TWO SHOWS BUT I WARNED THIS WOULD HAPPEN BY HIM SCHEDULING HIS SHOW A WEEK BEFORE HOPTOBERFEST, A SECOND YEAR SHOW THAT HAS BEEN IN THE PLANNING SINCE LAST YEAR AND HAD A DATE SET NOT TO INTERFERE WITH OTHER SHOWS. HIS PLANNING WAS INTINTIONAL TO TAKE AWAY FROM HOPTOBERFEST. NO MATTER WHAT HE GETS ON HERE AND SAYS. IT IS PRETTY CRYSTAL CLEAR. OTHERWISE WHY NOT SCHEDULE ON ANY OTHER DATE WITH A LITTLE GAP BETWEEN SHOWS.

AND PLEASE DON'T CALL THIS A BOYCOTT. THAT IS SOMETHING HE IS SAYING. I AM NOT GOING BECAUSE OF HIS MOUTH NOT THE SHOW. 

WHY WOULD I PAY HIM 15 DOLLARS TO GO TO THE SAME PARK THAT IS HAVING A SHOW A WEEK LATER FOR FREE. TO LISTEN TO HIS MOUTH AND FALSE ACCUSATIONS. I DON'T THINK SO. TRUST ME IT IS WHAT HE REALLY WANTS ANYWAY.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 20 2008, 04:18 PM~11652482
> *I know ya'll hate each other..and we are out of towners so its hard for us to know whats going on.
> 
> But ya'll boycotting each other will hurt the shows. My son is coming with me this year and wants to see Fabians Lincoln..bigpimpn's Monte..The Elco..the Blue Monte smashing bumper..
> ...


THANK FABIEN FOR YOUR PROBLEMS. HOPTERFEST WAS SCHEDULED LONG BEFORE HIS.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 20 2008, 04:36 PM~11652757
> *NOW SEE THATS WERE YOU ARE WRONG. I DO NOT HATE FABIEN. I JUST CAN'T STAND ALL THIS SHIT HE TALKS. HE IS WRONG. DOWN 4 LIFE HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT GAG FLYER. I KNOW THIS FOR A FACT. THEY WERE WONDERING WHO DID IT TO.
> 
> AS FOR A BOYCOTT, THAT STARTED WITH OTHER PEOPLE HERE IN TOWN BECAUSE OF FABIEN FUCKING WITH MY SHOW. MYSELF AND DOWN 4 LIFE JUST UP TO LAST NIGHTS COMMENTS BY FABIEN WERE PLANNING ON ATTENDING HIS SHOW. THEN WE CAME HOME AND SAW HIM BLAMING THEM FOR THE FLYER AND I MADE THE DECISION LAST NIGHT THAT I AM NOT GOING. JUST TIRED OF HIS SHIT. PLAIN AND SIMPLE.  JUST GO BACK AND READ HIS COMMENTS.
> ...


yeah i wasnt putting any blame anywhere..i'm just stating that it makes it tough. 
We will have people at both shows...but not all at one. Aaron is having car trouble and I am still trying to work around next weekend to make the Paradise Majestic show.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

honestly that was my concern 

That it would split the turn out
And neither show would be as good


To the out of towners,

To save the drama just go to fabiens 
Show, no hard feelings, I know chris
Is sick of all this shit, it's not fair
To expect people to make two trips back
To back. 

And there is no boycott, I encourage
Everyone to go to fabiens show,
I mean everyone go enjoy his show.

Down IV Life will be supporting 
Hoptoberfest. If any one wants to
Join us that would be great, if not
No big deal. We have always been an
Island so if it's just us that's fine also.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

heres my thing...if i cant make it to KC on the 28th due to my car problems ill be at hoptoberfest for sure.....if i can do both i intend to....all depends on if i get my ride fixed or not


but if this shit dont die down it will make it even hard to do either show....i want to...the guys here in springfield want to but there all checking the thread seeing the childs play and there like why should we go up there...


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

why are you guys tripen so hard strait up . i get sick of listening/reading 
all of this . who cares you guys act upset or else you wouldnt be puting all this up man life is a bitch i will attend yalls show but this crying and the flyer that was maid its just bs were not in highschool guys EVERYONE needs to grow up . take this however you want if you think this is talking shit so be it , but its the blatent truth


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

this is why I got so mad in the last few weeks :angry: its tearing the scene completely apart Im out of it cars gone fuck it


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Sep 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11653295
> *why are you guys tripen so hard strait up . i get sick of listening/reading
> all of this . who cares you guys act upset or else you wouldnt be puting all this up man life is a bitch i will attend yalls show but this crying and the flyer that was maid its just bs were not in highschool guys EVERYONE needs to grow up . take this however you want if you think this is talking shit so be it , but its the blatent truth
> *


not taking it that way. but check fabiens posts vs anyone elses. i agree the flyer was out of line but down 4 life or me had anything to do with it. only thing i am tripping on is fabiens mouth. just check his last post on this thread. 

trust me down 4 life or me would dissrespect majestics or heath like that. and like i said there was a meeting friday night dicussing going to your guys show. everyone was down to go until we got home and saw his post. that was the last straw with me. wish you guys all the luck with your show but i cannot support someone who is hell bent on hate and dividing this town.

and for the bent out of shape just go back and read your v.p. post and signatures and tell me i am tripping.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 06:51 PM~11653319
> *this is why I got so mad in the last few weeks :angry:  its tearing the scene completely apart Im out of it cars gone fuck it
> *


QUITTER. :biggrin: What's up Danny. Nothing will ever change this. :angry:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 19 2008, 08:14 PM~11647717
> *Maybe not but you know who did it and they did it for you guys.The whole account got deleted so it was a mod that did it.Wonder who that was. :uh: And disrespecting 2 clubs is funny?Just for trying to put on a show?tell you what you guys are all mad about our show right it's fucking easy don't fucking come.period.No one would miss you.This should tell everyone out there who keeps this shit going and who is playing the bitch ass games.
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 20 2008, 08:03 PM~11653382
> *QUITTER. :biggrin:  What's up Danny.  Nothing will ever change this. :angry:
> *


whatsup jamie. got my kit ordered. hugo from more bounce is hooking it up. 
was wanting to buy dannys car but i guess someone else got it first. hope they take care of it.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 20 2008, 07:06 PM~11653402
> *whatsup jamie. got my kit ordered. hugo from more bounce is hooking it up.
> was wanting to buy dannys car but i guess someone else got it first. hope they take care of it.
> *


That's cool just keep doing your thing. :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

you selling your car dont help it eather every one needs to do their own thing build thier own shit and strive to be the best . you guys act so worried about what fabien say you dont enjoy doing it wtf is the point i need some competion when my car is done and if you guys stop i cant win their for drive is gone in a sence . every one has thier own preferances but when you worry about what ppl think nothing gets accomplished the point is to be the best and thats what fabien is doing and he is doing a good job . and talking shit is apart of the game no matter what wether it is in the show , hopping , racing , bmx , skating , etc... now getting bent out of shap and stop doing what you love . it should make you want to win more .


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Sep 20 2008, 08:09 PM~11653416
> *you selling your car dont help it eather every one needs to do their own thing build thier own shit and strive to be the best . you guys act so worried about what fabien say you dont enjoy doing it wtf is the point i need some competion when my car is done and if you guys stop i cant win their for drive is gone in a sence . every one has thier own preferances but when you worry about what ppl think nothing gets accomplished the point is to be the best and thats what fabien is doing and he is doing a good job . and talking shit is apart of the game no matter what wether it is in the show , hopping , racing , bmx , skating , etc... no getting bent out of shap and stop doing what you love . it should make you want to win more .
> *


dude it is not about winning and being the best. it is about building nice cars and getting respect for your hard work. not talking shit. we have all learned this lesson in this town. i know everyone has talked shit in the past and were has it gotten us as a scene. way to much competition to have fun. me personally would rather roll every weekend and bbq and talk shop than compete against my friends and comrads. anytime you want to roll out and cruise call me, i roll almost every weekend with whoever wants to ride. to me that is what it is all about.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 07:51 PM~11653319
> *this is why I got so mad in the last few weeks :angry:  its tearing the scene completely apart Im out of it cars gone fuck it
> *


yeah you shouldn't have sold it. at least to anyone but me :uh: 

danny your a good guy i wish it didn't come to all of this but it is what it is


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

but it wouldnt be that way if ppl didnt get bent out of shap strait up when u take it to heart you lose and you dont enjoy it any more like the rest of kc is doing . Thats why majestics are in the mags and are well known b/c we do what we love and strive to make our cars the best . thats why were still around . but the crusing i never see any one i always roll my car


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

This year what it was going to be about for me was getting together with friends, taking my wife and daughter cruising and to shows and just having a good time, hanging out with people I haven't seen for awhile. It really doesn't make me feel very good to have my wife and daughter around a whole bunch of people that are drinking and arguing, it just doesn't seem like a wise decision. There is too much shit getting thrown back and forth and at some point the shit is going to boil over. I am very focused on my career and my family and at this point in my life do not live and breath lowriding. It is something that I do enjoy but more than anything it was about getting together and hanging out with friends and family. But when you throw all this chaos and arguing with a few threats well it just doens't seem like fun anymore. But one thing you can be sure of is I never do anything that I don't want to do and I didn't sell that car because of anyone, I just decided if everybody is going to argue and the mother fucker is going to sit in the garage, I will take my money and reinvest it elsewhere. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Sep 20 2008, 08:33 PM~11653533
> *but it wouldnt be that way if ppl didnt get bent out of shap strait up when u take it to heart you lose and you dont enjoy it any more like the rest of kc is doing . Thats why majestics are in the mags and are well known b/c we do what we love and strive to make our cars the best . thats why were still around . but the crusing i never see any one i always roll my car
> *


i hear you, got mad respect for majestics. it is a very large car club so you get mad exposure. i really don't have a problem with not being in the mags though. to each their own. but on the real i'll get in touch next time we roll.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

OH YEAH I FORGOT TO MENTION.....I'VE GONE COUNTRY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 08:07 PM~11653787
> *OH YEAH I FORGOT TO MENTION.....I'VE GONE COUNTRY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You were well on your way before this. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 09:01 PM~11653732
> *This year what it was going to be about for me was getting together with friends, taking my wife and daughter cruising and to shows and just having a good time, hanging out with people I haven't seen for awhile. It really doesn't make me feel very good to have my wife and daughter around a whole bunch of people that are drinking and arguing, it just doesn't seem like a wise decision. There is too much shit getting thrown back and forth and at some point the shit is going to boil over. I am very focused on my career and my family and at this point in my life do not live and breath lowriding. It is something that I do enjoy but more than anything it was about getting together and hanging out with friends and family. But when you throw all this chaos and arguing with a few threats well it just doens't seem like fun anymore. But one thing you can be sure of is I never do anything that I don't want to do and I didn't sell that car because of anyone, I just decided if everybody is going to argue and the mother fucker is going to sit in the garage, I will take my money and reinvest it elsewhere.  :biggrin:
> *


hey anytime you want to roll give me a call. we'll roll my caddi :biggrin: 

who ended up with yours? i am jealous. i wanted it bad but is was gone before i found out it was for sale


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 09:07 PM~11653787
> *OH YEAH I FORGOT TO MENTION.....I'VE GONE COUNTRY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you and cutman(billy) need to start a horse club :0


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Actually I am still looking very much forward to getting together with all of the freinds and I might just take you up on that and hop in with you sometime. Actually I was going to try and make it to the get together you had last nite but I had something previously planned. 

On another note...Davey called me up just after I posted the car for sale and pretty much claimed it. So he has it now and from what he said he has some cool plans for it. 

Yeah I guess you are right Yetti...it doesn't help much that I have been traveling across the country with a country band. Man you talk about partying those fuckers get it done!! lol!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Yeah I guess you are right Yetti...it doesn't help much that I have been traveling across the country with a country band. Man you talk about partying those fuckers get it done!! lol!!
[/quote]
OH NO!!!!!!!!!!! Not sure that's a good enviroment either. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 20 2008, 07:10 PM~11653821
> *you and cutman(billy) need to start a horse club :0
> *


lol thats right :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 08:20 PM~11653925
> *lol thats right :biggrin:
> *











Here's your little girl in a few years. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Also I have got this Cutty...uncovered it, fired it up, I am now charging the batteries to see if I can get it raised up.... it hasn't been moved in over two years...if everything works out it may be at HOPTOBERFEST!! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 09:35 PM~11654082
> *Also I have got this Cutty...uncovered it, fired it up, I am now charging the batteries to see if I can get it raised up.... it hasn't been moved in over two years...if everything works out it may be at HOPTOBERFEST!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 08:35 PM~11654082
> *Also I have got this Cutty...uncovered it, fired it up, I am now charging the batteries to see if I can get it raised up.... it hasn't been moved in over two years...if everything works out it may be at HOPTOBERFEST!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


O.K. your not a quitter. :biggrin: That was from Topeka in 2004 wasn't it.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 20 2008, 07:33 PM~11654061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that would be ok with me she wants a horse now :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 08:40 PM~11654143
> *that would be ok with me she wants a horse now :biggrin:
> *


Get her a minuture so she can ride now. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 20 2008, 07:39 PM~11654127
> *O.K. your not a quitter. :biggrin:  That was from Topeka in 2004 wasn't it.
> *


yes it was :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 20 2008, 07:41 PM~11654159
> *Get her a minuture so she can ride now. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hey vic,

my true feeling is that talking shit and joking around is fine, i mean Down IV Life is meaner to its own members than anyone else. But when someone comes on here and calls my entire club punks and bitches, thats not playing around or joking, thats trying to start real shit. And I can tell you first hand that in pro level BMX you dont have shit talking like this, competition is strong and the respect level is just as high. Now as far as being in mags or being the best, personally I compete with myself, i like learning new skills, i like doing the work myself, thats just me. and just because someone is in a magazine doesnt mean they are the best at anything or better than anyone. for example, I can name 10 bmx guys that have never been in a mag but are fucking amazing, but their motivation is just to ride not compete. for me its the same thing. I dont plan on entering shows or any competitions, i know my car is clean, thats enough for me. 

now as far as the show shit is concerned, i stand by my previous post


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 20 2008, 10:19 PM~11655312
> *hey vic,
> 
> my true feeling is that talking shit and joking around is fine, i mean Down IV Life  is meaner to its own members than anyone else.  But when someone comes on here and calls my entire club punks and bitches,  thats not playing around or joking, thats trying to start real shit.  And I can tell you first hand that in pro level BMX you dont have shit talking like this, competition is strong and the respect level is just as high.  Now as far as being in mags or being the best, personally I compete with myself,  i like learning new skills, i like doing the work myself, thats just me.  and just because someone is in a magazine doesnt mean they are the best at anything or better than anyone.  for example, I can name 10 bmx guys that have never been in a mag but are fucking amazing,  but their motivation is just to ride not compete.  for me its the same thing.  I dont plan on entering shows or any competitions, i know my car is clean, thats enough for me.
> ...


thats where the differances are cuse were trying to be the best


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Sep 21 2008, 01:46 PM~11657896
> *thats where the differances are cuse were trying to be the best
> *


what do you roll bro?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

keep in mind that "the best" is an opinion

More power to you if that's what does it
For you

I'm just trying to do my best,


See ya at H-fest


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 21 2008, 12:55 PM~11657940
> *what do you roll bro?
> *


02 crown vic cut & 82 cutlass cut


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Sep 21 2008, 08:25 PM~11660274
> *02 crown vic cut & 82 cutlass cut
> *


  
were they at Tulsa? I dont remember seein them.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Sep 21 2008, 02:46 PM~11657896
> *thats where the differances are cuse were trying to be the best
> *


the best? everyone in this town is a long way from the best. it takes more than a trunk setup and pinstripes. there are alot of cars that are just repeats of the same idea out there. we are all just repeating something that someone else has done already. hell go on any thread on post your rides. if you think fabiens car is original or dans monte is original think again. there are 50 more out there just like them and those are just the ones posted one here. there are so many cars out there that don't even go to shows or even post on here.

so being the best is just a state of mind because trust me there are way nicer cars out there then any one of us have. its all a case of small mindedness(if thats even a word). i am not taking anything away from anyone but there have been cleaner cars before any of us even started building cars and there will be better cars after us.


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 21 2008, 07:56 PM~11660598
> *the best? everyone in this town is a long way from the best. it takes more than a trunk setup and pinstripes. there are alot of cars that are just repeats of the same idea out there. we are all just repeating something that someone else has done already. hell go on any thread on post your rides. if you think fabiens car is original or dans monte is original think again. there are 50 more out there just like them and those are just the ones posted one here. there are so many cars out there that don't even go to shows or even post on here.
> 
> so being the best is just a state of mind because trust me there are way nicer cars out there then any one of us have. its all a case of small mindedness(if thats even a word). i am not taking anything away from anyone but there have been cleaner cars before any of us even started building cars and there will be better cars after us.
> *


i understand that but the harder you work at being the best the better you become and you cant tell me fabiens car isnt the cleanest in the midwest(in his class) their is cleaner but not to many in the midwest .


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Sep 21 2008, 10:09 PM~11660747
> *i understand that but the harder you work at being the best the better you become and you cant tell me fabiens car isnt the cleanest in the midwest(in his class) their is cleaner but not to many in the midwest .
> *


i agree but its one thing to get better but to be the best is were i think is were we cross tracks. its the class thing that will keep everone argueing. someone has a v6, someone has lead in the trunk, someone drives their car daily, some are only trailored. it can go on forever. that is why their will never be a best in any class, because there are different opinions in what makes a class. just look at the differance in opinion in hopping from the midwest to the westcoast. no headers non driveable cars, rear wheel placement, v6's, weight. all different opinions in what is right or wrong.


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 21 2008, 08:28 PM~11660928
> *i agree but its one thing to get better but to be the best is were i think is were we cross tracks. its the class thing that will keep everone argueing. someone has a v6, someone has lead in the trunk, someone drives their car daily, some are only trailored. it can go on forever. that is why their will never be a best in any class, because there are different opinions in what makes a class. just look at the differance in opinion in hopping from the midwest to the westcoast. no headers non driveable cars, rear wheel placement, v6's, weight. all different opinions in what is right or wrong.
> *


man strait up we can argue this all day this is differance in opinion .


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Sep 21 2008, 10:14 PM~11661406
> *man strait up we can argue this all day this is differance in opinion .
> *


i think thats what they were saying...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Sep 21 2008, 11:14 PM~11661406
> *man strait up we can argue this all day this is differance in opinion .
> *


yeah, but i am glad that me and you can talk like men and not argue. we are having a discussion without all the bs. you seem like a really cool dude and thats why i wish there wasn't any of these problems in this town. this shows that 2 people can have a differance of opinion and still get along without resorting to fighting or name calling.

but anyways you stay up and keep building and when i see you i will have an open hand. peace. BOONE.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

damn look at all the bullshit.someone totally disreapects us,and paradise and you and woody just sit here and talk shit
on me.and as for the show Heath and I have planned all of it together,and yes he did know your show date the whole time.and raymond told Heath about the boycott since we were having it before your show.I even asked Heath if he wanted us out becuase of all this drama you guys started,and hes said no.as for all the other bullshit about me messing up k c and fooling out of town people.that's just funny,everyone I have ever met out of town has always been cool,your click is the only people I have ever had problems with.me and ray talked last night and we both agree this shit is dumb but you guys will never let it die.and Boone you barely got back to this car shit last year but you act like you know everything about it when really you don't know shit. I'm on vac with my family having fun so I really don't care about all your crying,you should grow up and takecare of yours instead of worrying about us all the time.and for all the out of town folks me and Heath are trying our best to put on a good show I hope you all can see though this hater bullshit and come and have a good time.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:uh: :uh:




:biggrin: TTT for a good picnic. We will have a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

hey fabian we talked about all this shit but you are mis quoting what was said 
I dont want to do this shit on here!
Tino all ready told me that because of the gayflyer shit , we are not welcome at PARADISES show! So fuck it we will see every one at chris show!
Keep my name off this, if someone wants to say somethingto me call me one on one!!!!!!!!


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

WE WILL BE AT BOTH SHOWS, I AINT GOING TO LET THIS BULLSHIT STOP ME FROM HAVING A GOOD TIME IN MY CITY. ITS SUPPOSED TO BE A NICE WEEKEND AND WE ARE NOT GOING TO HAVE MANY MORE THIS YEAR, SO EVERYONE TRY AND PULL IT TOGETHER AND MAKE BOTH SHOWS A SUCCESS, NO MATTER WHAT. JUST REMEMBER THEY ARE ONLY WORDS. THIS SHIT ISN'T GOING TO KILL YOU.. AT LEAST I DONT THINK IT WILL... :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2008, 07:33 AM~11663027
> *damn look at all the bullshit.someone totally disreapects us,and paradise and you and woody just sit here and talk shit
> on me.and as for the show Heath and I have planned all of it together,and yes he did know your show date the whole time.and raymond told Heath about the boycott since we were having it before your show.I even asked Heath if he wanted us out becuase of all this drama you guys started,and hes said no.as for all the other bullshit about me messing up k c and fooling out of town people.that's just funny,everyone I have ever met out of town has always been cool,your click is the only people I have ever had problems with.me and ray talked last night and we both agree this shit is dumb but you guys will never let it die.and Boone you barely got back to this car shit last year but you act like you know everything about it when really you don't know shit.                                  I'm on vac with my family having fun so I really don't care about all your crying,you should grow up and takecare of yours instead of worrying about us all the time.and for all the out of town folks me and Heath are trying our best to put on a good show I hope you all can see though this hater bullshit and come and have a good time.
> *


YOU GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT, AND THERE WAS NO BOYCOTT, ONLY DISCUSSION IF ANYONE EVEN WANTED TO GO TO A SHOW DELIBERATLY SCHEDULED A WEEK BEFORE MINE AT THE SAME PARK AND BEING CHARGED TO ENTER. YOU WILL FIND OUT SOON ENOUGH WHO IS BOYCOTTING YOUR SHOW AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME OR DOWN 4 LIFE, JUST LIKE THAT FLYER.

GO ON AND BE MOST HATED, YOU ARE DOING A GOOD JOB. ASK JUST ABOUT ANYONE IN K.C. YOUR ALWAYS TRYING TO BLAME DOWN 4 LIFE BUT YOU ARE GETTING THE JOB DONE YOURSELF.

AS FOR US STARTING ANYTHING WHY NOT JUST SCHEDULE YOUR SHOW WITH A LITTLE TIME APART? BECAUSE YOU DID IT ON PURPOSE, SAME REASON YOU ARE USING MINOR PARK. JUST RIDING OFF AN OTHER PERSONS IDEA AND CREATING DRAMA. AND I THOUGHT MY SHOW HAD TO MANY BIG WHEELS AND WASN'T A REAL LOWRIDER SHOW, NOW YOU HAVE 2 DONK CLASSES A HOT ROD CLASS AND A TUNER CLASS. HYPOCRITE. AND YOUR CHARGING MONEY TO GET IN TO AFTER YOU TALKED SHIT ON ME LAST YEAR :uh: 

AND I THINK YOU BETTER CHECK YOUR CALENDER ABOUT HOW LONG I HAVE BEEN IN OR BACK IN IT.

SO QUIT YOUR CRYING.


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

every one needs to quit getting bent out of shape over this . the problem is no one knows when to let it go . grow up . b/c evryone is blaming everyone for the shows to fail and bycotts and all this their not even here yet man just drop it and wait and see what happens . where not hippies we dont need to protest each others shit . its just differance in opinion but ppl dont know when to stop . so stop . this is like at work when you dont like someone and have problems but your boss stops the b/s whos gunna be a grown up and stop it here and pointing fingers dosnt solve it eather every one fucked up just except it move on and forget about it . but the gag flyer was hella disrespect to majestics and paradise this imature shit just keeps it going no one fucked with the hoptoberfest flyer did they .(not blaming anyone for the flyer cause idk)


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Sep 22 2008, 03:59 PM~11666617
> *every one needs to quit getting bent out of shape over this the problem is no one knows when to let it go . grow up
> *


YEAH I KNOW SORRY DUDE BUT THIS SHIT JUST GETS ME RILED UP. I WILL CEASE FROM EVEN RESPONDING TO IT FROM HERE ON OUT NO MATTER WHAT IS SAID OUT OF RESPECT TO THE REST OF YOU GUYS. PEACE AND I HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD SHOW.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Sep 22 2008, 03:00 PM~11665949
> *WE WILL BE AT BOTH SHOWS, I AINT GOING TO LET THIS BULLSHIT STOP ME FROM HAVING A GOOD TIME IN MY CITY. ITS SUPPOSED TO BE A NICE WEEKEND AND WE ARE NOT GOING TO HAVE MANY MORE THIS YEAR, SO EVERYONE TRY AND PULL IT TOGETHER AND MAKE BOTH SHOWS A SUCCESS, NO MATTER WHAT. JUST REMEMBER THEY ARE ONLY WORDS. THIS SHIT ISN'T GOING TO KILL YOU.. AT LEAST I DONT THINK IT WILL... :biggrin:
> *



November 2nd...Springfield :biggrin: 

did you get my pm?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 22 2008, 08:58 PM~11666597
> *YOU GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT, AND THERE WAS NO BOYCOTT, ONLY DISCUSSION IF ANYONE EVEN WANTED TO GO TO A SHOW DELIBERATLY SCHEDULED A WEEK BEFORE MINE AT THE SAME PARK AND BEING CHARGED TO ENTER. YOU WILL FIND OUT SOON ENOUGH WHO IS BOYCOTTING YOUR SHOW AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME OR DOWN 4 LIFE, JUST LIKE THAT FLYER.
> 
> GO ON AND BE MOST HATED, YOU ARE DOING A GOOD JOB. ASK JUST ABOUT ANYONE IN K.C. YOUR ALWAYS TRYING TO BLAME DOWN 4 LIFE BUT YOU ARE GETTING THE JOB DONE YOURSELF.
> ...


Look Boone you want to meet with with me and Heath so you can know the truth?it was both our ideas on our show,sorry we don't want to pay for a show out of pocket like you.every other show charges so why do you think its bad that we are going to?and its no secret I don't like big wheels,I'm a lowrider but if they are gonna be there why not have a class for them also?and why are people still calling Barth telling him the hotel is no good?he knew all about it when I got it,we will be there all night so nothing is gonna happen to anyone rides.just more shit to try and fuck up our show.I know the real your just mad because you think ares will be bigger,period.I don't care what happens now you guys just can't help your hating,and more and more poeple are seeing it.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

?????????????


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 19 2008, 02:53 PM~11645710
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


that is why you posted talking shit to billy and then edited it. :nono: 

Don't worry my people talk to his people :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 23 2008, 02:46 AM~11670588
> *  :0
> that is why you posted talking shit to billy and then edited it. :nono:
> 
> ...


A dude that saw the flyer said it was posted under a cutman or cutdog so ithought it was you.I'm sorry for that, but the bitch that did it better hope he doesn't come out the closet.because us and paradise would like to see this bitch


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HOPTOBERFEST

BIGGEST SIDESHOW IN THE MIDWEST

THE ORIGINAL

THE BEST

O.G. GANGSTA 

KANSAS CITY SHOW

EVER


.








































:uh: 

















BUT MINE IS BIGGER THAN YOURS













EXCEPT THEM DUBS ON THAT TAHOE YOU USED TO RIDE, MR. LOWRIDER I MEAN DUBRIDER :uh: 










I MEAN HATER, BAN PEOPLE FROM YOUR PICNIC EVEN THOUGH YOU SAID THEY BOYCOTTED IT.











I MEAN HYPOCRITE :biggrin: 







MR. OG LOWRIDER WHO DOES IT FOR THE LOVE. BUT WANTS TO CHARGE YOU FOR YOURS.












MR. TALK SHIT ON EVERYONE ELSE WHEN THEY DO IT BUT THEN COPIES IT OR BUYS AND THEN ITS ALRIGHT.









LOWRIDERS, DUBS, HYDRAULIC SHOP












MR. BEEN RIDIN DOWN 4 LIFE COATTAILS FOR HOW LONG AND FINALLY HAD TO PAY DUES TO A CLUB TO FINALLY GET SOME BACK AND FRIENDS CUZ NOONE ELSE LIKES YA.










MR. NEEDS 2 CAR CLUBS TO COMPETE WITH SOME NEWBIE CARSHOW PUT ON BY ONE GUY OUT OF HIS OWN POCKET..












MR. SHORTTERM MEMORY










MR. IT MUST HURT TO KNOW THAT I CAN LEAVE THE SCENE FOR A FEW YEARS AND COME BACK WITH 10 TIMES MORE LOVE THAN YOU COULD EVER SUCK DICK TO HAVE.










SO KEEP PAYING YOU DUES WHILE I KEEP STAYING TRUE.



HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD SHOW, IF IT DON'T TURN OUT SO WELL YOU CAN STILL COME TO HOPTOBERFEST. I WON'T TURN YOU AWAY LIKE SOME HATERS.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 22 2008, 03:24 PM~11666944
> *YEAH I KNOW SORRY DUDE BUT THIS SHIT JUST GETS ME RILED UP. I WILL CEASE FROM EVEN RESPONDING TO IT FROM HERE ON OUT NO MATTER  WHAT IS SAID OUT OF RESPECT TO THE REST OF YOU GUYS. PEACE AND I HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD SHOW.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2008, 10:00 PM~11670782
> *A dude that saw the flyer said it was posted under a cutman or cutdog so ithought it was you.I'm sorry for that, but the bitch that did it better hope he doesn't come out the closet.because us and paradise would like to see this bitch
> *


DAMN I THOUGHT YOU SAID IT WAS A LIL MODERATOR. :uh: 

GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 22 2008, 10:06 PM~11670872
> *:biggrin:
> *


OOPS :0 

MY BAD..........


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

ITS HAWG FUCKING WILD I TELL YA :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

I WATCHED THIS MOVIE THE OTHER NIGHT CALLED TRANSFORMERS AND IT HAD THIS CAMARO THAT TURNED INTO MINIVAN THAT TURNED INTO A TAHOE ON DUBS THAT TURNED INTO A OG LOWRIDER.

DUBRIDER MORE THAN MEETS THE EYE

CHANGES FROM DUBS TO 14S AND THEN ACTS LIKE A TRUE OG RIGHT BEFORE YOUR EYES


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 22 2008, 04:24 PM~11666944
> *YEAH I KNOW SORRY DUDE BUT THIS SHIT JUST GETS ME RILED UP. I WILL CEASE FROM EVEN RESPONDING TO IT FROM HERE ON OUT NO MATTER  WHAT IS SAID OUT OF RESPECT TO THE REST OF YOU GUYS. PEACE AND I HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD SHOW.
> *


GODDAMMITT :angry:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WAIT















WAIT
















WAIT













I THINK I HEAR TEARS COMING













PLEASE NO CRYING





















IT'LL BE ALRIGHT
















:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

thought you weren't gonna replay,mr crybaby because you know you can't fuck with us,mr ain't rolled on 13'tns in over 15 years.and we don't pay dues we collect them so we can do real big shit instead of talking about it.mr wanna be someone but ain't.fuck this show shit you can never fuck with majestics on any level vanilla ice. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

lol you fuckers are crazy..atleast its always interesting in KC.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

OH AND EVERYONE ON HERE 


I SEE YOU ALL


THAT WILL BE 15 BUCKS A HEAD FOR TONIGHT SHOW


PAYUP


TRUE OG SPEAKING

WERES MY MONEY BITCHES


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2008, 09:00 PM~11670782
> *A dude that saw the flyer said it was posted under a cutman or cutdog so ithought it was you.I'm sorry for that, but the bitch that did it better hope he doesn't come out the closet.because us and paradise would like to see this bitch
> *


apology excepted


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 23 2008, 03:23 AM~11671121
> *OH AND EVERYONE ON HERE
> I SEE YOU ALL
> THAT WILL BE 15 BUCKS A HEAD FOR TONIGHT SHOW
> ...


call Heath now and see what he's got to tell ya. :0 and just keep doing it for free maybe that will make people know who you are


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2008, 10:22 PM~11671102
> *thought you weren't gonna replay,mr crybaby because you know you can't fuck with us,mr ain't rolled on 13'tns in over 15 years.and we don't pay dues we collect them so we can do real big shit instead of talking about it.mr wanna be someone but ain't.fuck this show shit you can never fuck with majestics on any level vanilla ice. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WOW THATS ORIGINAL CUZ I SWORE CHINAS LIKE YOURS ARE DIRT CHEAP SO I BOUGHT A FEW PAIR.

I FIGURE YOU HAD YOUR HAND OUT AGAIN TAKING PEOPLES MONEY.


IF YOUR SO BIG LOWRIDER DOING BIG SHIT WHY ARE YOU ON HERE ARGUEING WITH LITTLE OL ME

CAN'T GET ME OUT OF YOUR HEAD

ARE YOU WORRIED ABOUT SOMETHING


DON'T WORRY DUBRIDER I THINK I GOT A FEW PICS LAYING AROUND OF THOSE OG 13, I MEAN DUBS YOU WAS ROLLIN.

YOUR RIGHT I HAVN'T ROLLED 13S IN 15 YEARS ITS BEEN 22S AND UP AND 14S ON THE CADILLAC. SO SIR YOU ARE CORRECT.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

billy lets get the horses out :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 22 2008, 09:12 PM~11670956
> *ITS HAWG FUCKING WILD I TELL YA :biggrin:
> *


On the real I got a hog in my freezer head and all the fuckin head reminds me of saw we got a hog and a 1/2 for my sisters wedding it was saturday


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2008, 10:26 PM~11671167
> *call Heath now and see what he's got to tell ya. :0 and just keep doing it for free maybe that will make people know who you are
> *


I THINK THEY ALREADY KNOW THATS WHY THERE COMING. OH AND THAT VANILLA ICE COMMENT HILARIOUS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ARE THE TEARS COMING

I THINK I SMELL EM


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

AND QUIT BITING OFF MY MR. THING 

THATS JUST ONE MORE THING YOU TRYING TO BE LIKE ME


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

well thanks for the entertainment..i'll catch up tommorow. but to make things fair ya'll should go argue in the Paradise/M topic for awhile so it stays bumped up too.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 22 2008, 09:30 PM~11671214
> *billy lets get the horses out :biggrin:
> *


we can get the horses out the atvs out the go carts out the guns out the cows out the drinks out we can get the lows out we can get the hot rods out the fishing poles out anything man we can get it out were im at :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 22 2008, 09:35 PM~11671276
> *we can get the horses out the atvs out the go carts out the guns out the cows out the drinks out we can get the lows out we can get the hot rods out the fishing poles out anything man we can get it out were im at  :biggrin:
> *


damn..you from arkansas too?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 23 2008, 03:29 AM~11671202
> *WOW THATS ORIGINAL CUZ I SWORE CHINAS LIKE YOURS ARE DIRT CHEAP SO I BOUGHT A FEW PAIR.
> 
> I FIGURE YOU HAD YOUR HAND OUT AGAIN TAKING PEOPLES MONEY.
> ...


yeah dubs on my daily.when your ride is world known and a 3 time supershow winner,and twice made it in low rider mag .then maybe you can talk,he'll you can't even get in your own boys club. :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 22 2008, 09:35 PM~11671276
> *we can get the horses out the atvs out the go carts out the guns out the cows out the drinks out we can get the lows out we can get the hot rods out the fishing poles out anything man we can get it out were im at  :biggrin:
> *


You forgot the 10 gallon hats, belt buckles, and shit kickers. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 22 2008, 09:22 PM~11671106
> *lol you fuckers are crazy..atleast its always interesting in KC.
> *


Kc is very interesting!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666+Sep 22 2008, 09:29 PM~11671202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 22 2008, 09:36 PM~11671287
> *damn..you from arkansas too?
> *


I might as well be it seems like it when I drive home every day


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 23 2008, 03:34 AM~11671267
> *AND QUIT BITING OFF MY MR. THING
> 
> THATS JUST ONE MORE THING YOU TRYING TO BE LIKE ME
> *


I don't even care about my show anymore because they are having one. :tears: :tears: why Heath why dan why ray why!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 22 2008, 08:35 PM~11671276
> *we can get the horses out the atvs out the go carts out the guns out the cows out the drinks out we can get the lows out we can get the hot rods out the fishing poles out anything man we can get it out were im at  :biggrin:
> *


Can we get the Southern Comfort out because that shit runs through my veins!!!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 22 2008, 09:37 PM~11671299
> *You forgot the 10 gallon hats, belt buckles, and shit kickers. :biggrin:
> *


I got all that hanging in my bar :biggrin: you still need to come see


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 22 2008, 09:42 PM~11671370
> *I got all that hanging in my bar  :biggrin:  you still need to come see
> *


Post a pic of you wearing it all. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 22 2008, 08:37 PM~11671299
> *You forgot the 10 gallon hats, belt buckles, and shit kickers. :biggrin:
> *


just got some shit kickers, Billy's prolly got a couple of hats and buckles laying around....ya'll know how our hillbilly deluxe ass does it!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

have fun Boone I'm off too bed,would everyone please go to hoptoberfest so he will stop calling everyone crying


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 22 2008, 09:41 PM~11671368
> *Can we get the Southern Comfort out because that shit runs through my veins!!!
> *


Got a fith on the bar! last time I drank it I had a bad deal the next day :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 22 2008, 09:43 PM~11671394
> *just got some shit kickers, Billy's prolly got a couple of hats and buckles laying around....ya'll know how our hillbilly deluxe ass does it!!
> *


I'm out, talk to YA"LL later. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2008, 08:44 PM~11671401
> *have fun Boone I'm off too bed,would everyone please go to hoptoberfest so he will stop calling everyone crying
> *


as long as your not there


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 22 2008, 09:43 PM~11671386
> *Post a pic of you wearing it all. :biggrin:
> *


Im sad been on lil since 04 and still dont understand how to post a pic


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 22 2008, 09:46 PM~11671426
> *Im sad been on lil since 04 and still dont understand how to post a pic
> *


We can get it done. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 22 2008, 09:45 PM~11671416
> *as long as your not there
> *


nah come on..everyone talk shit or whatever..but no matter what it will make all of KC stronger if EVERYONE can get together. show and picnics usually have thier own clicks anyways..dont even have to speak to each other.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 22 2008, 09:44 PM~11671399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cup chicks


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 22 2008, 08:47 PM~11671437
> *nah come on..everyone talk shit or whatever..but no matter what it will make all of KC stronger if EVERYONE can get together. show and picnics usually have thier own clicks anyways..dont even have to speak to each other.
> *


No not really...thats not how it works here...and to be quite honest I couldn't care less if I ever see that dude again. And from the sounds of it they don't want D4L or anybody associated with them at thier show...so why should it be any different the other way. ??????????????????????????????


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Been having any bonfires out there Billy???? Let me know when the next Hog roast is i will head on down :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 23 2008, 03:45 AM~11671416
> *as long as your not there
> *


we might fix that car you sold. :roflmao: :roflmao: I will be there.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2008, 08:52 PM~11671498
> *we might fix that car you sold. :roflmao:  :roflmao: I will be there.
> *


What are you going to do put some lead in the trunk?? :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 22 2008, 09:51 PM~11671481
> *No not really...thats not how it works here...and to be quite honest I couldn't care less if I ever see that dude again. And from the sounds of it they don't want D4L or anybody associated with them at thier show...so why should it be any different the other way. ??????????????????????????????
> *


guess its just a matter of opinion..i dont know Dan or Fabian very well. But I know they both have amazing cars..and as long as eveyone can get along or tolerate each other at the shows..it shouldnt matter what is said here. 

I like coming to see the strictly street rides..thats what i roll..but we also love to see the top notch rides like HotFire and MostHated in the same park.

The more quality cars you have..the better your show..period. Cars stop coming..so will the people.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 23 2008, 03:51 AM~11671481
> *No not really...thats not how it works here...and to be quite honest I couldn't care less if I ever see that dude again. And from the sounds of it they don't want D4L or anybody associated with them at thier show...so why should it be any different the other way. ??????????????????????????????
> *


because we didn't hate on there show and we didn't disrespect their club like someone they know did to us and paradise.and that hurts I thought we was cool :uh: :uh:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

dam billy had to go feed the farm :biggrin: or blow someshit up lol


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2008, 08:56 PM~11671543
> *because we didn't hate on there show and we didn't disrespect their club like someone they know did to us and paradise.and that hurts I thought we was cool :uh:  :uh:
> *


unless you can prove it was somebody from D4L its just a bunch of hog blessed bullshit!! If you know who did it then who was it?? Seems like I have asked these questions before and you never can answer them. And seriously I have mad love for the cars, freinds, and family...but I can't stand this stupid ass arguing and there ain't no way I am going to subject my wife and four year old daughter to it at the shows. That why the car is gone but I still have another one in the garage if I choose to bring it...... I could have a better time shoveling shit off of a farm


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 22 2008, 08:53 PM~11671507
> *What are you going to do put some lead in the trunk?? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I can prove it,first a flyer and now a my space page under majestics kc with more of the same bullshit.And all the pics are hosted by a photobucket account for club vital.the owner is the guy that dan just did a car for but they new nothing about it?bullshit.more bitch shit from the haters that they are.plain busted.try and lie your way out of this one.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

who the mother fuck is it ???????I never even seen the flyer


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

one things for sure if I did it I would have signed my name by it BECAUSE IF I SAY IT I MEAN IT thats for sure


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 23 2008, 12:28 AM~11672451
> *I can prove it,first a flyer and now a my space page under majestics kc with more of the same bullshit.And all the pics are hosted by a photobucket account for club vital.the owner is the guy that dan just did a car for but they new nothing about it?bullshit.more bitch shit from the haters that they are.plain busted.try and lie your way out of this one.
> *


Thanks for blaming me for it.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Wow....I'm tired after reading all that shit....I need a nap!!! :cheesy: 




Hoptoberfest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippieeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

s'up dudes...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 23 2008, 12:29 PM~11675034
> *s'up dudes...
> *


S;UP STRANGER

HOW LIFE


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

work...work...work...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 23 2008, 05:16 PM~11677838
> *work...work...work...
> *


YEAH I HEAR THAT, WORKING TWO JOBS PUTTING IN LIKE 55 HOURS A WEEK.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

55 would be a vacation at this point :420:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

TTT FOR ANOTHER GOOD KC SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111




> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 1 2008, 01:16 PM~11234205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

JUST TO CLEAR UP A FEW LIES BEING SPREAD ON HERE.

THE GUY THAT MADE THE FLYERS FESSED UP TO HEATH FROM PARADISE C.C.

DOWN 4 LIFE HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH ALL OF THIS.

THE ONLY ASSOCIATION BETWEEN THE TWO IS DAN WORKED ON THE GUYS CAR AT ONE TIME. THATS IT.

THE FLYER THE MYSPACE WAS ALL DONE WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING EXCEPT FOR HIM. WHY HE DID IT WE DO NOT KNOW, WELL WE CAN ASSUME IT WAS PROBALBLY SOMETHING SAID BY A CERTAIN SOMEONE.

THATS IT. I DON'T EXPECT TO HEAR ANY APOLOGIES BUT I CAN SAY I AM TRULY SORRY ABOUT EVEN HAVING TO BE CAUGHT UP IN IT.

THIS IS A TRUE CASE OF WHY YOU SHOULDN'T TALK SO MUCH SHIT TO SO MANY PEOPLE BECAUSE THEN YOU NEVER KNOW WHO YOUR ENEMIES ARE. IN THIS CASE DOWN 4 LIFE WAS MADE A SCAPEGOAT AND DISGRACED MOMENTARILY BUT THE TRUTH HAS BEEN EXPOSED AND NOW I AM SURE THEY WILL GO ON WITH THEIR LIVES BUT I CAN EXPECT BLAME WILL SOMEHOW STILL BE PLACED ON THEM TO SAVE FACE.

EVERYONE PLEASE ATTEND PARADISE/MAJESTICS SHOW AND SUPPORT THE K.C. SCENE. HOPTOBERFEST WILL OPEN TO EVERYONE STILL AND WILL BE KNOW BOYCOTTS OR BANS. I HOPE THEY WILL DO THE SAME AND LIFT THEIR BAN ON DOWN 4 LIFE FROM THEIR SHOW.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Sep 23 2008, 05:27 PM~11677933
> *TTT FOR ANOTHER GOOD KC SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
> *


THANKS, I NEED TO GET UP ON THIS TEAM KC SHIT. LETS ROLL.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 23 2008, 03:33 PM~11677981
> *JUST TO CLEAR UP A FEW LIES BEING SPREAD ON HERE.
> 
> THE GUY THAT MADE THE FLYERS FESSED UP TO HEATH FROM PARADISE C.C.
> ...


wow thats a bit diffrent than what was being said last night I dont think the shit was right but D4L is not to blame


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 22 2008, 09:04 PM~11671639
> *unless you can prove it was somebody from D4L its just a bunch of hog blessed bullshit!! If you know who did it then who was it?? Seems like I have asked these questions before and you never can answer them. And seriously I have mad love for the cars, freinds, and family...but I can't stand this stupid ass arguing and there ain't no way I am going to subject my wife and four year old daughter to it at the shows. That why the car is gone but I still have another one in the garage if I choose to bring it...... I could have a better time shoveling shit off of a farm
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 23 2008, 07:45 PM~11679059
> *wow thats a bit  diffrent than what was being said last night I dont think the shit was right but D4L is not to blame
> *


DUDE CALLED HEATH AND FESSED UP TODAY. DAYS OF OUR LIVES.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

well im glad to here that some one had the balls to fess up and clear this shit now... 5 days and its sunday...we can all come together and make it 1 big show...and do it again next week.....


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 23 2008, 06:49 PM~11679112
> *DUDE CALLED HEATH AND FESSED UP TODAY. DAYS OF OUR LIVES.
> *


TTT


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 23 2008, 07:56 PM~11679180
> *well im glad to here that some one had the balls to fess up and clear this shit now... 5 days and its sunday...we can all come together and make it 1 big show...and do it again next week.....
> *


AT THIS POINT WOULD LOVE FOR THAT TO HAPPEN. SHIT IS GETTING WORSE EVEN THOUGH THE TRUTH IS OUT. THE GUY ISN'T EVEN A RIDER, JUST SOMEONE WHO JUST GOT INTO IT AND TO SOME SHIT TALKING PERSONALLY.

BIG DIFFERANCE IN ALL OF THIS IS WE CAN TALK SHIT TO EACH OTHER ALL DAY BUT NOONE TAKES OUTSIDE OF THAT. THIS DUDE BROKE EVERY RULE IN THE BOOK AND NOONE, I MEAN NOONE SUPPORTS IT. 

NOW IF IT CAN JUST BE REALIZED THAT D4L HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT, WE CAN GET BACK TO JUST BASHING EACH OTHER.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 23 2008, 08:16 PM~11679418
> *AT THIS POINT WOULD LOVE FOR THAT TO HAPPEN. SHIT IS GETTING WORSE EVEN THOUGH THE TRUTH IS OUT. THE GUY ISN'T EVEN A RIDER, JUST SOMEONE WHO JUST GOT INTO IT AND TO SOME SHIT TALKING PERSONALLY.
> 
> BIG DIFFERANCE IN ALL OF THIS IS WE CAN TALK SHIT TO EACH OTHER ALL DAY BUT NOONE TAKES OUTSIDE OF THAT. THIS DUDE BROKE EVERY RULE IN THE BOOK AND NOONE, I MEAN NOONE SUPPORTS IT.
> ...


lol that would be better than all this BS for sure


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

Please everyone stop talking shit about Majestic Paradise and Down 4 Life or Hoptoberfest, everybody involved is setting down to clear the air and move on with the future of the KC cars scene.
If you have nothing to do with any of these groups or events please stay the fuck out of it!
DOWN 4 LIFE!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

EVERY BODY GO TO LOW RIDER GENRERAL IN MAKE THIS DEAL WORK


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 24 2008, 03:56 PM~11688288
> *EVERY BODY GO TO LOW RIDER GENRERAL IN MAKE THIS DEAL WORK
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432214


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT FOR KC


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 24 2008, 06:33 PM~11689245
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432214
> *


goog lookin out maverick


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

IF ANYONE NEEDS FLYERS FOR HOPTOBERFEST JUST CONTACT ME, ITS BEEN HARD GETTING THEM DISTRIBUTED TO EVERYONE AFTER WORKING OVERTIME 3 OUTTA 5 DAYS. CALL ME IF YOU NEED ANY 816-769-6428 BOONE, I'LL BE OUT THIS WEEKEND ALL OVER K.C. DISTRIBUTING THEM. SPREAD THE WORD.

FREE ENTRY, FREE FOOD, FREE ENTERTAINMENT

BIG T'S BBQ WILL BE BACK THIS YEAR SELLING BBQ , TURKEY LEGS, AND OTHER GOOD SHIT. THEY WERE THE SAME GUYS FROM LAST YEAR( HOW COULD YOU FORGET THEIR FOOD)

DOMINOS AND CARDS FOR SPADES WILL ALSO BE PROVIDED. MAYBE A TOURNEMENT.

SHOULD HAVE A TV FOR THE FOOTBALL GAMES

BYOB, BRING THE POPUP TENTS AND BIG COOLERS, ITS AN ALL DAY AFFAIR

FAMILIES WELCOME, THERE IS A NICE PLAYGROUND NEAR THE SHELTER HOUSE

BATHROOMS PROVIDED AND RUNNING WATER AND GRILLS(SO BRING YOUR OWN FOOD THE GRILL BE FIRED UP FOR EVERYONE ALL DAY) FIRE FIRE :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

glad to hear everything is settling down c everyone sunday 

GOODTIMES baby


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Sep 24 2008, 10:36 PM~11691720
> *glad to hear everything is settling down c everyone sunday
> 
> GOODTIMES baby
> *


YOU GUYS ROLLIN DEEP AS USUAL


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 24 2008, 11:00 PM~11692003
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 24 2008, 11:00 PM~11692003
> *:wave:
> *


SO YOU GOT A TRAILER FOR THAT HOOPTIE


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

dont have my enclosed any more but Im talking to a few guys maybe I can find one for the day


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

batts are hott and i had it outside runnin the other day first time outside in 2 years :biggrin: think I got a pic or two Ill put um up


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is a few I snapped before the leaves started to fall and I had to get it back inside...lol


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 24 2008, 10:14 PM~11692212
> *Here is a few I snapped before the leaves started to fall and I had to get it back inside...lol
> 
> 
> ...


DMN, I Havent seen that in years..


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

bring it to the show...both shows...kc baby...kc...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

shit better be tame. i bought dans car, and i wanna have fun like cindi lauper. but with girls. but i gotta girl. so whats next? girls and a carwash? 5 bucks? cool. i got a nardi dan. see yall crazy fools sunday...God bless...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

yo for real...i picked up on lowriding by reading a mag. that mag came from cali. i dont understand why yall are making foolish moves? cali made this. lets bring it everywhere...why havent we done that yet? we are fighting over 2 clubs...gay.i aint with either club. but ill be there...i would be there without the car i just bought. i would be there in that ugly plymouth that i rode there in last year. its all about fun. how many cars and clubs do you think go to cali shows? do you have a clue? supershows? how many supershows you been to? have you seen biggie? ice cube? roger and zapp? NO! i have. just chill...just chill...the shit we doin is good. but it has to be positive. the anger i hear is foolish. just ride homies...just ride...


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Sep 24 2008, 10:09 PM~11692808
> *yo for real...i picked up on lowriding by reading a mag. that mag came from cali. i dont understand why yall are making foolish moves? cali made this. lets bring it everywhere...why havent we done that yet? we are fighting over 2 clubs...gay.i aint with either club. but ill be there...i would be there without the car i just bought. i would be there in that ugly plymouth that i rode there in last year. its all about fun. how many cars and clubs do you think go to cali shows? do you have a clue? supershows? how many supershows you been to? have you seen biggie? ice cube? roger and zapp? NO! i have. just chill...just chill...the shit we doin is good. but it has to be positive. the anger i hear is foolish. just ride homies...just ride...
> *


how long do you think we been doing this I mean really???? but look at the bright side look at the quality both sides have brought KC is a crazy place


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

..................


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Sep 25 2008, 12:09 AM~11692808
> *yo for real...i picked up on lowriding by reading a mag. that mag came from cali. i dont understand why yall are making foolish moves? cali made this. lets bring it everywhere...why havent we done that yet? we are fighting over 2 clubs...gay.i aint with either club. but ill be there...i would be there without the car i just bought. i would be there in that ugly plymouth that i rode there in last year. its all about fun. how many cars and clubs do you think go to cali shows? do you have a clue? supershows? how many supershows you been to? have you seen biggie? ice cube? roger and zapp? NO! i have. just chill...just chill...the shit we doin is good. but it has to be positive. the anger i hear is foolish. just ride homies...just ride...
> *



ITS ALREADY BEEN DROPPED, JUST CHILL EVERYTHING WILL BE ALRIGHT. SEE YOU AT MAJESTIC/PARADISE SHOW AND HOPTOBERFEST.

MUM IS THE WORD


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

cool can't wait, road trip!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 24 2008, 10:14 PM~11692212
> *Here is a few I snapped before the leaves started to fall and I had to get it back inside...lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS NICE.. KC RIDER


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

TTT Cant wait!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT FOR K.C.


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

:cheesy:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry: :twak:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Sep 25 2008, 08:10 PM~11700336
> *:cheesy:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :angry:  :twak:
> *


fucking tweaker :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

1 week and 2 days ttt


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 25 2008, 09:26 AM~11695279
> *:0 THATS NICE.. KC RIDER
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Sep 26 2008, 08:09 AM~11704594
> *1 week and 2 days ttt
> *




:cheesy: :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll see you all their :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Sep 26 2008, 02:23 PM~11708023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU GET THAT CARB YET


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 31 2008, 08:05 PM~11228634
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 26 2008, 10:30 AM~11705832
> *thanks :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 26 2008, 02:30 PM~11708823
> *DID YOU GET THAT CARB YET
> *


Man my carb wont be in until wed.But one of my boys called me and told me he had a 4bl.he said i can come get it.i just have to go pick up an intake 4 it.any of you guys got an intake hanging arround for a 350?








:uh:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Sep 26 2008, 09:45 PM~11711393
> *Man my carb wont be in until wed.But one of my boys called me and told me he had a 4bl.he said i can come get it.i just have to go pick up an intake 4 it.any of you guys got an intake hanging arround for a 350?
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST PUT IT ON MY 77 MONTE ENGINE :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 27 2008, 06:42 PM~11716176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope you guys worked it out after all these years :thumbsup: with the knowledge and the talant you all have great things can happen with this city as a whole


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 27 2008, 08:54 PM~11716590
> *hope you guys worked it out after all these years  :thumbsup: with the knowledge and the talant you all have great things can happen with this city as a whole
> *


you coming to the show tomorrow?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ITS ON NOW. ONE WEEK TIL HOPTOBERFEST.

GREAT SHOW TODAY FROM PARADISE/MAJESTICS, K.C. REPRESENTING :biggrin: 

THE COMMUNITY HAS SPOKEN, FUTURE AND UNITY. KANSAS CITY AND ALL OF ARE MIDWEST COMRADS, BIG LOVE AND RESPECT.

SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 28 2008, 06:52 PM~11722189
> *ITS ON NOW. ONE WEEK TIL HOPTOBERFEST.
> 
> GREAT SHOW TODAY FROM PARADISE/MAJESTICS, K.C. REPRESENTING :biggrin:
> ...


stay on top :biggrin: thanks for the drank boone  i was just making sure you did not drink and drive :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 28 2008, 07:55 PM~11722220
> *stay on top :biggrin: thanks for the drank boone   i was just making sure you did not drink and drive  :biggrin:
> *



 GOOD LOOKING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 28 2008, 06:59 PM~11722254
> * GOOD LOOKING OUT :biggrin:
> *


im always looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

:wave: GOOD MORNING SUNSHINE :cheesy:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

EVERYBODY GET READY...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

x2


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 27 2008, 08:42 PM~11716176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a photoshop? :biggrin: 

Hope it was all positive


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 29 2008, 09:36 AM~11726438
> *EVERYBODY GET READY...
> 
> 
> ...


TTT !


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

everyone get ready, weather says high of 69 and sunny. 


everyone sober up get some food in ya and get ready to do it again. :biggrin:


----------



## waddsquad (Nov 21, 2006)

Great show yesterday and lookin foward to Hopptoberfest 08.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by waddsquad_@Sep 29 2008, 03:07 PM~11729350
> *Great show yesterday and lookin foward to Hopptoberfest 08.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

We need to have i big ass LIL pic of all the LIL members that attend this week !


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 29 2008, 03:09 PM~11729371
> *We  need  to  have  i  big  ass  LIL    pic  of  all  the  LIL  members  that  attend  this  week !
> *


thats cool, i was just joking about needing lil nametags so everyone knows who you are from on here. 

i am planning on having a few pics taken with all the clubs so everyone wear your colors, matching whatevers and bring those plaques and fellow members so we can get everyone represented.

also if you have a business or a skill(paint, juice, striping, engine, goldfronts) whatever feel free to bring cards, demo cars, advertising or just find me at the DJ booth and give me your info and i will advertise for you over the PA. free of charge.

i want this to be as much of a networking show as a carshow. if anyone knows me i like this to be more of a sideshow than a "carshow" anyways.

and for all of you who wanted to know were i got those 40 ouncers at :rant: 
































:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 29 2008, 03:25 PM~11729565
> *thats cool, i was just joking about needing lil nametags so everyone knows who you are from on here.
> 
> i am planning on having a few pics taken with all the clubs so everyone wear your colors, matching whatevers and bring those plaques and fellow members so we can get everyone represented.
> ...



im still working on Mike ...hes not sure he wants to stripe in front of everyone...but im working him with how much of an opportunity it would be for him to do it like that....i should have an answer tomorrow


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Sep 29 2008, 02:32 PM~11729622
> *im still working on Mike ...hes not sure he wants to stripe in front of everyone...but im working him with how much of an opportunity it would be for him to do it like that....i should have an answer tomorrow
> *


I hear that! I like being alone when I'm creating.. Just me and the object, with whatever tool I'm usingencil,marker,tape,airbrush,spraycan,spraygun whatever. 

Pinstriping is a skill that requires steady hand. Its hard when you have 100 eyes on ya judging yer every stroke of the brush! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

OCTOBER 5 2008


HOPTOBERFEST 08


KANSAS CITY, MO


1500 E RED BRIDGE RD.


10:00 A.M. TILL ????????


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

IM THERE...HAD A BLAST SUNDAY FOR THA MAJESTICS AND PARADISE CAR SHOW!! SELF MADE ENT WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SELFMADEENT_@Sep 29 2008, 10:40 PM~11734044
> *IM THERE...HAD A BLAST SUNDAY FOR THA MAJESTICS AND PARADISE CAR SHOW!! SELF MADE ENT WILL BE THERE!!
> *


give me a call if you need anything. if your the one i talked to at the show you have my number, if not 816-769-6428

boone aka DJ DVL


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 29 2008, 03:25 PM~11729565
> *thats cool, i was just joking about needing lil nametags so everyone knows who you are from on here.
> 
> i am planning on having a few pics taken with all the clubs so everyone wear your colors, matching whatevers and bring those plaques and fellow members so we can get everyone represented.
> ...


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Busy week getting all these local rides up to par!


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 30 2008, 11:40 AM~11739385
> *Busy week getting all these local rides up to par!
> *


tru that but not me j/k but no really :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

A COUPLE PEOPLE BEEN TALKING ABOUT I SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING LIKE A DOMINO OR SPADES TOURNEMENT.

SO TO GIVE EVERYONE SOMETHING TO DO, WE WILL BE HAVING BOTH. SO IF ANYONE WANTS TO BRING THEIR BONES OR SOME CARDS BRING IT. I'LL BRING MY DICE :biggrin: I AM GOING TO NEED SOME MONEY AFTER THIS WEEKEND I'M BROKE AS A JOKE GETTING THIS SHOW READY.


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 30 2008, 06:16 AM~11736391
> *give me a call if you need anything. if your the one i talked to at the show you have my number, if not 816-769-6428
> 
> boone aka DJ DVL
> *



:biggrin: I GOT YOU....AND IF YOU NEED ME OR ANYONE FOR THAT MATTER YOU CAN REACH ME AT 816.446.8510 IM JOY AKA J ROSSI DE' FLOSSI WITH SELF MADE ENT. WE DO PROMOTIONS PRODUCTIONS AND MANAGEMENT OF LOCAL ARTISTS IN KC!!! I WOULD LUV TO ORGANIZE A PERFORMANCE WITH YOU AT ONE OF THA CAR SHOW I UNDERSTAND IF THIS IS A LIL TO SHORT OF NOTICE.


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Sep 30 2008, 07:09 PM~11743110
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


The letters on the keyboard are what you write with. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 30 2008, 06:15 PM~11743181
> *The letters on the keyboard are what you write with. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Sep 30 2008, 08:09 PM~11743110
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


DEE DA DEE :yessad:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 30 2008, 09:29 PM~11744087
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY





















BRING ICE























:biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

cutman was up :wave:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

see everybody sunday i may have to leave a bit early got to get on a plane early as hell monday morn


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

GOOD, MORE DRINK FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 30 2008, 08:34 PM~11744129
> *cutman was up :wave:
> *


not much you gonna need some help with your car sun


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 30 2008, 08:36 PM~11744161
> *GOOD, MORE DRINK FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: not to funny


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

not sure what Im gonna be doing yet will see was you taking care of those drinks last weekend lol BARTENDER :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 30 2008, 09:38 PM~11744191
> *:thumbsdown: not to funny
> *


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 30 2008, 08:41 PM~11744224
> *not sure what Im gonna be doing yet will see was you taking care of those drinks last weekend lol BARTENDER :biggrin:
> *


yes sir took good care of them MYSELF :biggrin: boy tthat was a good day me and Tony was talking about that


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 30 2008, 07:44 PM~11744276
> *yes sir took good care of them MYSELF  :biggrin: boy tthat was a good day me and Tony was talking about that
> *


I was out at the speedway checking some racing out man I put some drinks away myself that shit started thursday night


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 30 2008, 07:35 PM~11744145
> *see everybody sunday i may have to leave a bit early got to get on a plane early as hell monday morn
> *


Thats what u said last sunday and that didnt happen


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 27 2008, 07:42 PM~11716176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One big large disfunctional KC family right there. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

just a few more days


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Sep 30 2008, 09:16 PM~11744660
> *Thats what u said last sunday and that didnt happen
> *


HEY I WAS REALLY GOING TO LEAVE BUT GOOD THINGS HAPPENED AND IT ALLOWED ME TO STAY

THIS CASE I Have to be at the air port at like 5:30 am and you know now days you aint getting on a plane if your to intoxicated


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 1 2008, 10:00 AM~11749201
> *HEY I WAS REALLY GOING TO LEAVE BUT GOOD THINGS HAPPENED AND IT ALLOWED ME TO STAY
> 
> THIS CASE I Have to be at the air port at like 5:30 am and you know now days you aint getting on a plane if your to intoxicated
> *


but u can with a hangover $10 says billy doesnt leave early


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Oct 1 2008, 03:07 PM~11751576
> *but u can with a hangover $10 says billy doesnt leave early
> *


I know i was like the last person to leave but you have a bet $10 and tell joel I need my $50 Thats more than enough for some Remy


----------



## waddsquad (Nov 21, 2006)

I got like 20 on it B.P.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by waddsquad_@Oct 1 2008, 05:24 PM~11752247
> *I got like 20 on it B.P.
> *



HEY NOW SAVE SOME OF THAT MONEY. YOU KNOW YOU HAVE TO TIP THE D.J.  

I ACCEPT CASH, LIQUOR, WIC, FOODSTAMPS,  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 29 2008, 09:36 AM~11726438
> *EVERYBODY GET READY...
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin: 

ALL OF YOU MAJESTICS AND PARADISE GUYS JUST RELAX THIS WEEKEND. I KNOW ITS HARD TO HAVE FUN WHEN YOU GOT A SHOW TO RUN AND YOU GUYS WORKED YOUR ASSES OFF LAST WEEKEND. \\


THIS WEEKENDS ON ME :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Uc4SDf3aac


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2008, 07:47 PM~11763753
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Uc4SDf3aac
> *


i aint got nothin !
man why didnt yall help me ?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2008, 09:01 PM~11761435
> *:biggrin:
> 
> ALL OF YOU MAJESTICS AND PARADISE GUYS JUST RELAX THIS WEEKEND. I KNOW ITS HARD TO HAVE FUN WHEN YOU GOT A SHOW TO RUN AND YOU GUYS WORKED YOUR ASSES OFF LAST WEEKEND. \\
> ...


Thats exactly what i was planning.I'm bringing my bones so if anyone wants some come get some.Study long study wrong. :0 We'll be there around 1:00 most of us have to work.


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 2 2008, 07:27 PM~11764115
> *i aint got nothin !
> man why didnt yall help me ?
> *


you are assed out on that 40


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Oct 3 2008, 03:11 AM~11764636
> *you are assed out on that 40
> *


 ass out?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2008, 10:03 PM~11764561
> *Thats exactly what i was planning.I'm bringing my bones so if anyone wants some come get some.Study long study wrong. :0 We'll be there around 1:00 most of us have to work.
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2008, 10:58 PM~11765071
> *ass out?
> 
> 
> ...


.
MAN I SEE THAT DUDE EVERYWHERE. WHAT CAR DOES HE HAVE. HE'S ABOUT THE ONLY ONE I HAVE NEVER EVEN TALKED TO FROM YOUR CLUB.

WHATEVER YOU GUYS NEED LET ME KNOW. I GOT YOU COVERED.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I work but im gonna talk to my supervisor and see what I can do. Looks like you guys had a lot of fun last year.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 
sad to say fellas the "I" is down for the season as far as road trippin' :angry: the secondary fuel pump on the dually is gona cost the owner dearly! ! ! ! we use his truck for the 2 car hauler, my flat bed is trippin out. and someone stole big body dave's trailor from his storage lot. a fancy one with a tilt on it. SABATAUGE part II this just aint our year :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 3 2008, 08:40 AM~11767666
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> sad to say fellas the "I" is down for the season as far as road trippin' :angry: the secondary fuel pump on the dually is gona cost the owner dearly! ! ! ! we use his truck for the 2 car hauler, my flat bed is trippin out. and someone stole big body dave's trailor from his storage lot. a fancy one with a tilt on it. SABATAUGE part II this just aint our year :dunno:
> *



Drive the cars ...thats what there for anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 3 2008, 08:30 AM~11767873
> *Drive the cars ...thats what there for anyway  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 3 2008, 03:18 AM~11765272
> *.
> MAN I SEE THAT DUDE EVERYWHERE. WHAT CAR DOES HE HAVE. HE'S ABOUT THE ONLY ONE I HAVE NEVER EVEN TALKED TO FROM YOUR CLUB.
> 
> ...


thats Jamal from Rollin' videos


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

ey boone, let me know when you will be at the park and if you need any help getting set up!


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2008, 08:58 PM~11765071
> *ass out?
> 
> 
> ...


something alot like that :biggrin: but billys more hairy


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Oct 3 2008, 01:00 PM~11769620
> *ey boone, let me know when you will be at the park and if you need any help getting set up!
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 3 2008, 04:18 AM~11765272
> *.
> MAN I SEE THAT DUDE EVERYWHERE. WHAT CAR DOES HE HAVE. HE'S ABOUT THE ONLY ONE I HAVE NEVER EVEN TALKED TO FROM YOUR CLUB.
> 
> ...


hes from Az ,and he does the rollin videos.we always gotta have a camera man with us. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

sneak peek of the new rollin,my lincoln in chi town and the 314 64 we did the set up in,Not only one of the cleanest trunk around but it hits also. :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 1 2008, 08:47 PM~11755015
> *:biggrin:
> *


We didn't make it out last year, but we will be at the show this weekend with the 64. We are gonna stay at the Crescent hotel tomorrow night is anyone gonna hang out at all tomorrow night is so let me know where and how to get there. Just make sure where ever we go has plenty of Tangueray!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 3 2008, 04:22 PM~11771371
> *We didn't make it out last year, but we will be at the show this weekend with the 64.  We are gonna stay at the Crescent hotel tomorrow night is anyone gonna hang out at all tomorrow night is so let me know where and how to get there. Just make sure where ever we go has plenty of Tangueray!!!   :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP I KNOW SOME PEOPLE WERE WANTING TO GO CRUISE K.C. WHILE IN TOWN. MAYBE WE CAN MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN

BOONE AKA DJ. DVL
816-769-6428


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2008, 02:48 PM~11770546
> *hes from Az ,and he does the rollin videos.we always gotta have a camera man with us. :biggrin:
> *



MUST BE FROM THE VIDS. IS HE IN MAJESTICS?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 3 2008, 03:22 PM~11771371
> *We didn't make it out last year, but we will be at the show this weekend with the 64.  We are gonna stay at the Crescent hotel tomorrow night is anyone gonna hang out at all tomorrow night is so let me know where and how to get there. Just make sure where ever we go has plenty of Tangueray!!!  :biggrin:
> *


We'll be staying at the Crescent too..see everyone tomm.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 3 2008, 08:30 AM~11767873
> *Drive the cars ...thats what there for anyway  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6kqLWO3ZZ8


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 3 2008, 08:22 PM~11771371
> *We didn't make it out last year, but we will be at the show this weekend with the 64.  We are gonna stay at the Crescent hotel tomorrow night is anyone gonna hang out at all tomorrow night is so let me know where and how to get there. Just make sure where ever we go has plenty of Tangueray!!!  :biggrin:
> *


you all didnt make it. but Leon was out there in 07 top down and three wheelin


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 3 2008, 04:39 PM~11771947
> *HIT ME UP I KNOW SOME PEOPLE WERE WANTING TO GO CRUISE K.C. WHILE IN TOWN. MAYBE WE CAN MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN
> 
> BOONE AKA DJ. DVL
> ...


Ok we will do that just in case my num. is 314-713-0763. DC.


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 3 2008, 05:39 PM~11772360
> *We'll be staying at the Crescent too..see everyone tomm.
> *


Ok I guess we will see you tomorrow. When I was there last week they had a club down stairs I cant remember the name to it. I think it starts with a J.


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 3 2008, 10:47 PM~11774954
> *you all didnt make it. but Leon was out there in 07 top down and three wheelin
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I didnt even know that he made it last year. Well as long as it was bein represented with at least one 314 member its all good. We will be 3 wheelin in the blue 64 this year.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT FOR 26 HOURS AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm bringing some lawn darts!!!
I'm sure nothing bad could come out of that!

Dude we should have a short guy basket ball game
No one over 5'8"
I want scotty and little chris on my team

Actually isn't there a diamond up there?
Baseball?
Jamie swears it's too easy to be a sport

We should totally plan something like that
Get everyone involved

Come on Boone
Think of something


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT

were about to head that way


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 4 2008, 08:42 AM~11776271
> *TTT
> 
> were about to head that way
> *


come on this way man


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

were leaving now


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 4 2008, 09:25 AM~11776222
> *I'm bringing some lawn darts!!!
> I'm sure nothing bad could come out of that!
> 
> ...



LIKE I'M NOT BUSY ENOUGH :uh: 

I'VE GOT A GLOVE AND A FOOTBALL, 

I THINK SOME FLAG FOOTBALL WOULD BE FUN AS HELL 

I AM TO OLD FOR TACKLE AND IF BIG MIKE IS PLAYING THEN HELL NO :biggrin: 

IF ANYONE WANTS TO BRING CARDS AND DOMINOES I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE DOWN FOR THAT.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 4 2008, 06:03 AM~11775616
> *Ok I guess we will see you tomorrow.  When I was there last week they had a club down stairs I cant remember the name to it. I think it starts with a J.
> *


joshua's


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 3 2008, 07:40 PM~11772828
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6kqLWO3ZZ8
> *


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 4 2008, 10:07 AM~11776572
> *joshua's
> *


Yeah thats it. Hey Justin we will be leaving out heading that way in a bout an hour make sure ur ready!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 3 2008, 11:39 PM~11772360
> *We'll be staying at the Crescent too..see everyone tomm.
> *


we were gonna have(our members) there late last week to watch the cars,just a heads up to you guys make sure and watch your rides.it's close to grandview which ain't the nicest place to be. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 3 2008, 10:40 PM~11771956
> *MUST BE FROM THE VIDS. IS HE IN MAJESTICS?
> *


No,but he's close to the family.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 4 2008, 02:38 PM~11777649
> *we were gonna have(our members)  there late last week to watch the cars,just a heads up to you guys make sure and watch your rides.it's close to grandview which ain't the nicest place to be. :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the heads up now that were here lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

springfield is in the house :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

yes!!!!

Be careful up there

I grew up a block from there

Is not the best place to leave a ride


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 4 2008, 06:24 PM~11777590
> *Yeah thats it.  Hey Justin we will be leaving out heading that way in a bout an hour make sure ur ready!
> *


alrighty o garage doo's open mayne .. no pics thou


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 4 2008, 08:39 PM~11778201
> *yes!!!!
> 
> Be careful up there
> ...


i know they got a liquor store across from the best value inn . a few tight whips over there getting their act right juice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

it has started :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 4 2008, 04:51 PM~11778247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS ARE THE SHIT. ALREADY POSTING ROAD PICS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 4 2008, 06:16 PM~11778588
> *YOU GUYS ARE THE SHIT. ALREADY POSTING ROAD PICS
> *


  

been ready for this since oct 11 2007 lol....road pics are always good...had to clean the camera off for tonights cruise if we go out


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WE ARE LOOKING AT A POSSIBLE OF OVER 200 CARS, MAYBE. IF NOT WE ARE DEFINETLY GOING TO MATCH LAST YEARS NUMBERS OF 150 TO 160


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

CRUISE TONIGHT

MEET AT CRESCENT HOTEL AT 71 AND LONGVIEW

AROUND 9 OR 10


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

yep we made it..gonna get some rest..get ready.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 4 2008, 06:30 PM~11778649
> *yep we made it..gonna get some rest..get ready.
> *


 :0 you bring the laptop?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 4 2008, 05:33 PM~11778667
> *:0  you bring the laptop?
> *


lol nope.. motel business lobby..had to get my LIL fix real quick.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 4 2008, 06:34 PM~11778672
> *lol nope.. motel business lobby..had to get my LIL fix real quick.
> *



lol...you hungry? want to eat at the place here at the hotel? call me? lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 4 2008, 09:36 PM~11778185
> *thanks for the heads up now that were here lol
> *


Like i said we were gonna pull a late night last week(to watch the cars) but no one came early,so i was just letting you know be careful.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt ...... only a few more hours.....


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 4 2008, 07:10 PM~11778851
> *Like i said we were gonna pull a late night last week(to watch the cars) but no one came early,so i was just letting you know be careful.
> *


see you guys in the morning


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

see you fools in the morning with a drink in my hand :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'M ROLLIN OUT BITCHES :biggrin: 

SEE EVERYONE AT THE PARK


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I'll be there in about an hour


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

pulling the regal out the drive way now . see u guys in a bit.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 3 2008, 04:22 PM~11771371
> *We didn't make it out last year, but we will be at the show this weekend with the 64.  We are gonna stay at the Crescent hotel tomorrow night is anyone gonna hang out at all tomorrow night is so let me know where and how to get there. Just make sure where ever we go has plenty of Tangueray!!!  :biggrin:
> *


hope nothing happened to the rides there.. that place is straight hood


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 4 2008, 02:38 PM~11777649
> *we were gonna have(our members)  there late last week to watch the cars,just a heads up to you guys make sure and watch your rides.it's close to grandview which ain't the nicest place to be. :biggrin:
> *


Grandview isnt really the issue, its the fuckers that come down 71 to grandview to do stupid shit all the time.. gview is cut in half by 71 so it provides a quick escape for the jackers.. they dont call 71 the felon high way for nothing..lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Oct 5 2008, 08:36 AM~11782003
> *hope nothing happened to the rides there.. that place is straight hood
> *


everything is good from up here in the 7th floor...all the rides are there...everything looks good


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 4 2008, 03:38 PM~11778195
> *springfield is in the house :biggrin:
> *


314 is in the house!


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Oct 5 2008, 07:36 AM~11782003
> *hope nothing happened to the rides there.. that place is straight hood
> *


We know that our 64 is ok thanks to Street riders we got to leave our car at a lil bit safer place. :biggrin:


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 5 2008, 07:48 AM~11782040
> *everything is good from up here in the 7th floor...all the rides are there...everything looks good
> *


I was wondering was I the only one on the 7th floor. Hell I guess we look like criminals and thugs so they wanted us away from everybody else. And I also wanna know why did the price jump up 30 bucks a room since last weekend? That damn woman at the front desk had a fucked up attitude. :angry:


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

WERE GETTIN READY NOW I GOT BEER AND NICE LOOKIN LADIES...GET READY FOLKS!!


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Oct 5 2008, 07:40 AM~11782018
> *Grandview isnt really the issue, its the fuckers that come down 71 to grandview to do stupid shit all the time.. gview is cut in half by 71 so it provides a quick escape for the jackers.. they dont call 71 the felon high way for nothing..lol
> *


I told the lady at the front desk that and she said we were crazy to believe that. For anyone staying at the Cresent Hotel go the front desk if you paid by credit card. They gave a lot of people the wrong rate so they will credit some of your money back, but if you paid with cash ur assed out. The woman with an attitude yesterday messed up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SHows turning out great !If y our in the area swing by they got bbq ready , nice jams from the man Djdevil , cool temps , and alot of nice rides ! My Camera went to shit but heres a quick few pics to post up ! 


































































Get on out there everyone ! Done had a few burn outs , they got the slab ready for the hop , and the peeps are just out chillin ! With tons of more car posted up and many more heading in ! It will be a nice way to waste a Sunday afternoon while its still nice out side !


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

GREEN GOB baby...GREEN GOB


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

POST PICS FUCKERS....... :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

oh baby what a day

thanks for everyone coming out, let me settle down and give everyone props for showing.

if you missed the show i am sure there will plenty of pics to come.


if anyone counted i would guesstimate 175 to 200 plus. :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

GOOD SIDESHOW BOONE!!


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

doggggggggggg


i just watched the footage of ronnie's car flaming out,
Flame was like 12 feet long

ill post a clip sometime this week


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

DOWN-IV-LIFE</span>


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 5 2008, 07:41 PM~11785526
> *doggggggggggg
> i just watched the footage of ronnie's car flaming out,
> Flame was like 12 feet long
> ...


That was fucked up, never seen anything like that.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 5 2008, 08:45 PM~11785558
> *DOWN-IV-LIFE</span></span>
> *





NO, THANK YOU.

AND SAFE TRIPS FOR <span style=\'color:blue\'>EVERYONE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Had a good time like always there has to be some bullshit,me and tony cleared it up,man mother fuckers need to grow up and stop talking all that dumb shit for real.2 
weeks straight alot of fun,thanks bonne and everyone that made both shows.K C is the town for sure.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

there was oil spraying out like a flame thrower,

actually could have been worse, 

anyone got any updates on ronnies conditions?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 6 2008, 01:41 AM~11785526
> *doggggggggggg
> i just watched the footage of ronnie's car flaming out,
> Flame was like 12 feet long
> ...


I saw it also hope the homie is ok.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin: Boone,I had a Great time.Thanks for Have'n Me and the KC'sGold Fronts Fam out








:thumbsup: the show was off the hook bro.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 5 2008, 08:51 PM~11785597
> *Had a good time like always there has to be some bullshit,me and tony cleared it up,man mother fuckers need to grow up and stop talking all that dumb shit for real.2
> weeks straight alot of fun,thanks bonne and everyone that made both shows.K C is the town for sure.
> *


LETS JUST KEEP GRINDING, MAN. LETS STAND UP AND BE ACCOUNTABLE FOR OUR ACTIONS AND HOW IT AFFECTS EVERYONE ELSE.

THANKS FOR COMING OUT, MUCH RESPECT TO MAJESTICS.

WE HAVE A GOOD THING GOING ON, LETS NOT FUCK IT UP,


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

great time, great show, thanks for letting us hook up the moonwalk. Good to see everyone let's keep it going.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

great show...everyone had a good time...only 1 accident and 1 argument...not bad at all....everyone was good...was good to see everyone again.... ill have plenty of pics up soon....i also got vids of some of the hopping and the vid of the yellow monte with fire and all.....hope both guys that got burnt are doing ok....


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO CONTACT ANYONE WHO CAN UPDATE US ON THEIR CONDITION PLEASE KEEP US INFORMED. FREAK ACCIDENT IF I HAVE EVER SEEN ONE. LOOKED LIKE A MUSHROOM CLOUD.

HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT HOME OK


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

that truck is sicc! toss prolly best ride there. maybe that crazy ass dope ride 400 candy formula...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 5 2008, 08:45 PM~11785558
> *DOWN-IV-LIFE</span>
> *


What up homie I was lookin for you but CJ said you just took off catch ya at tha next one


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 5 2008, 09:06 PM~11785734
> *LETS JUST KEEP GRINDING, MAN. LETS STAND UP AND BE ACCOUNTABLE FOR OUR ACTIONS AND HOW IT AFFECTS EVERYONE ELSE.
> 
> THANKS FOR COMING OUT, MUCH RESPECT TO MAJESTICS.
> ...


X2 good picnic great time, like I said thanks for tha invite homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

sorry i could not make it out got a phone call that it was packed as hell and was a damn good show ill be at the next one for sure


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

anyone else still tired?


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> What up homie I was lookin for you but CJ said you just took off catch ya at tha next one
> [/quot
> WENT LOOKING FOR YOU NOAH SAID YOU WHERE WALKING AROUND WAS DONE CAME IN AT 6:00 FROM LAKE HOUSE GO TO CAR SHOW BUT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE HOMIE !!!DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 6 2008, 08:28 AM~11789840
> *anyone else still tired?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP WOODY


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

JUST A LITTLE TASTE OF (I COULNDN'T EVEN START TO COUNT HOW MANY) CARS. 

IF ANYONE COUNTED PLEASE POST. I KNOW THROUGHOUT THE DAY ALOT OF CARS LEFT AND NEW ONES CAME IN AND WE HAD TO TURN CARS AWAY, SO IT WILL BE REAL HARD TO GET AN OFFICIAL COUNT


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks to everyone. we had a great time. KC took good care of us as usual. Lots of folks went out of thier way to see if we needed anything. 

KC is the town.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

gotta see that inferno......  shit was nuts.


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

http://i38.tinypic.com/[IMG]

[img]http://i38.tinypic.com/6sry2a.jpg





































heres a few of our pictures!! tito wheres my pictures?


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

the show was dope. i wish i couldve seen you bad mofo's jump your cars though...seems like yall waited waaaaay longer this year to get it started up so i left. maybe you were just waiting until i left? i heard a lot of great things about the show this year such as the bounce house, bbq, and music...i heard some neg. thangs too...i think a different park would accomidate everyone way better. its so confined that an accident is just waiting to happen. the emergency vehicles could in no way help anyone if something were to happen. shit i know half them mofos that drive through aint even got insurance, or legal rides...say they hit your shit. what can you do? nothing...i think swope or some bigger park witha parking lot, or something may be safer...maybe im just being gay, but its hard to manuiver them big ass cars through a crowd of people and cars while DRUNK!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 5 2008, 10:06 PM~11786425
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO CONTACT ANYONE WHO CAN UPDATE US ON THEIR CONDITION PLEASE KEEP US INFORMED. FREAK ACCIDENT IF I HAVE EVER SEEN ONE. LOOKED LIKE A MUSHROOM CLOUD.
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT HOME OK
> *



Owner of the LS is in the hospital burn unit...expected to be there for 4-5 days. Got the side of his face and his arms. His bro got burned on the arm and its wrapped up so he is fine. I'm still shell shocked from that experience. 

First thing the owner said when his bro came in the hospital room was "I was getting Scotty though wasn't I!". That shit is hilarious! Guy has a great spirit. :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

Fun times


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 6 2008, 07:28 AM~11789840
> *anyone else still tired?
> *


Oh yeah, especially from the 6 hour drive home... :uh: 
It was worth it though: Great people, nice cars, good time! 
The Best Event of my Summer! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 6 2008, 01:19 PM~11791923
> *Oh yeah, especially from the 6 hour drive home... :uh:
> It was worth it though: Great people, nice cars, good time!
> The Best Event of my Summer! :biggrin:
> *



HEY MAN THANKS FOR COMING DOWN. ANYTIME YOU WANT TO COME BACK HOLLER AT ME I WILL DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO ACCOMIDATE YOU. 

ITS PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND THE REST OF THE OUT OF TOWNERS THAT TRAVEL JUST TO COME TO MY LITTLE SHOW THAT MAKE IT ALL WORTH WHILE.

BY THE WAY KEEP PAINTING DUDE, YOU HAVE GREAT POTENTIAL. MAYBE I CAN BRING YOU BACK DOWN TO PAINT MINE NEXT YEAR


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 6 2008, 01:07 PM~11791839
> *the show was dope. i wish i couldve seen you bad mofo's jump your cars though...seems like yall waited waaaaay longer this year to get it started up so i left. maybe you were just waiting until i left? i heard a lot of great things about the show this year such as the bounce house, bbq, and music...i heard some neg. thangs too...i think a different park would accomidate everyone way better. its so confined that an accident is just waiting to happen. the emergency vehicles could in no way help anyone if something were to happen. shit i know half them mofos that drive through aint even got insurance, or legal rides...say they hit your shit. what can you do? nothing...i think swope or some bigger park witha parking lot, or something may be safer...maybe im just being gay, but its hard to manuiver them big ass cars through a crowd of people and cars while DRUNK!
> *


I HEAR YOU BUT I HAVE A COUPLE OF THINGS TO POINT OUT:

1. THERE WAS NO COMPETITIONS FOR HOP OR ANYTHING ELSE SO THERE WAS NO SCHEDULE OR REQUIREMENT FOR ANYONE TO HOP.

2.I RUN THIS SHOW BY MYSELF, PAID FOR BY MYSELF, D.J.ed. BY MYSELF.

3.THIS SHOW WAS NEVER EXPECTED TO GET THIS BIG THIS QUICK, AT THE MOST WE EXPECTED 175 TO 200 CARS. THE TURNOUT WAS BIGGER.

4. IF I HAD A BIGGER PARK MORE PEOPLE WOULD HAVE FILLED IT UP JUST THE SAME. WE TURNED AWAY EVERYONE AFTER 4 OR 5 OCLOCK INCLUDING CARS AND SPECTATORS.

5. YOU CAN GET HIT ANYWHERE BY ANYONE AT ANYTIME I JUST THANK EVERYONE FOR ACTING RIGHT TO BEGIN WITH AND WE DIDN'T HAVE ANY OF THOSE PROBLEMS.

6. AND THE ONLY PROBLEM WE HAD BESIDES A FREAK ACCIDENT WITH SOME HYDRAULICS WAS ONE PERSON WHO HAS PROBLEMS THAT EXISTED BEFORE HE CAME TO THE SHOW. I AM GOING TO LEAVE THAT UP TO HIS CLUB TO RECTIFY THAT PROBLEM. WE ARE ALL GROWN MEN AND SHOULD ACT THAT WAY. PERIOD.


THANK YOU FOR YOUR FEEDBACK IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT AND MADE THIS THE GREATEST SHOW I HAVE EVER WITNESSED IN THIS TOWN.

I DOUBT WE CAN EVER HAVE ANOTHER LIKE IT IN THE SAME LOCATION DUE TO THE POPULARITY OF THE HOPTOBERFEST, AND I AM NOT GOING TO WHORE IT OUT TO A POINT THAT IT LOSES EVERYTHING THAT IT WAS MEANT TO BE.

A PLACE FOR EVERYONE WITH A COMMON INTEREST TO GATHER AND ENJOY WITH THEIR FAMILIES WITHOUT HAVING TO WORRY ABOUT COST, VIOLENCE OR BEING JUDGED, WETHER BY WHAT CAR YOU DRIVE, YOUR RACE, OR ECONOMIC STATUS. TO ME WE ARE ALL EQUALS.

ONCE AGAIN I THANK ALL OF YOU WHO CAME OUT


BOONE AKA DJ DVL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO DJ ! Back in the day we used to have shows at Swope Park on the Loop when Right Way body shop was doing them ! It still got just as full ! 

When offer a show like you did this weekend where its FREE AND FUN i dont think there is a spot to hold down some shit like that ! 

I think the let in time should have cut off and a way not to have cars rollin up and down the block so that way we all can enjoy hanging out and looking at cars with the woory of traffic , BUT its nice to see the cars on the roll , doing the burn outs , and most dif the hopping ! 

If you look for a new spot may find one with 2 opening so the rides can roll out like a paride so we can line up on the side a watch them !

Other then the traffic on the strip i would ask you to change a thing ! And its was cool to put your face with your LIL name ~


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 6 2008, 02:45 PM~11792670
> *YO  DJ !   Back in the  day    we   used  to  have   shows  at  Swope   Park   on  the  Loop   when   Right Way   body  shop   was   doing them  !   It   still  got   just   as  full  !
> 
> When  offer  a  show  like  you   did  this  weekend   where   its   FREE  AND  FUN    i   dont  think  there   is  a  spot  to hold  down  some  shit  like   that !
> ...


THANKS FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING THE SCENE. I KNOW IT GOT CROWDED BUT EVEN I DIDN'T EXPECT THIS KIND OF TURNOUT. GOES TO SHOW YOU WHEN YOU HAVE GOOD PRODUCT AND A GOOD NAME WHAT THIS CITY WILL DO FOR YOU.

I LOVE THIS TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 6 2008, 06:08 PM~11791845
> *Owner of the LS is in the hospital burn unit...expected to be there for 4-5 days.  Got the side of his face and his arms.  His bro got burned on the arm and its wrapped up so he is fine.  I'm still shell shocked from that experience.
> 
> First thing the owner said when his bro came in the hospital room was  "I was getting Scotty though wasn't I!".   That shit is hilarious!  Guy has a great spirit.  :thumbsup:
> *


Damn hope dudes gonna be ok,I burned myself real bad on july 4th so i know the pain that shit can cause.I was right behind him and i didn't get burned at all thank god.and he was getting scooty good. :biggrin: Thats lowriding right there,in pain at the hospital and is still thinking about the hop. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

PICS PICS PICS

I DIDN'T EVEN SEE ALL OF THE CARS THAT SHOWED UP AND I WAS THERE ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 6 2008, 05:38 PM~11794566
> *PICS PICS PICS
> 
> I DIDN'T EVEN SEE ALL OF THE CARS THAT SHOWED UP AND I WAS THERE ALL DAY :biggrin:
> *


Im home now...and im working on the pics right now


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Fuccccck, I need to take off work next year!!! 

Looks like an awesome show. Aaron post up those vids asap!

Maybe next year my car will be decent enough to park with the rest. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 6 2008, 06:11 PM~11794909
> *Im home now...and im working on the pics right now
> *


oh i know you got pics  

i hope lil got their servers ready


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 6 2008, 06:34 PM~11795046
> *oh i know you got pics
> 
> i hope lil got their servers ready
> *



lol...resizing them now


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

uploading..


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

You guys get rained on?


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

I LUV THEM ALL!!! THEY ARE GREAT!! HERES SOME OF MY FAVORITE!! I REALLY DO WANT TO GO TO VEGAS HOW MUC MONEY WOULD I NEED IF I GO?

YOU CAN JUST CALL ME THA OFFICIAL MAJESTICS HUSTLERETTE!!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

AHH!!! PICS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 6 2008, 07:21 PM~11795470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



and this was just the first half of the day :biggrin:


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 6 2008, 07:28 AM~11789840
> *anyone else still tired?
> *


Hell yeah Im worn the fuck out!! Was fallin asleep at work all day, but we did have a good time though, it was worth all of it. I had plenty of my Tanguerary so I was feeling damn good!!!

Anyway how is the homie that got burned in the face?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks aaron


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Lookin good KC sorry I couldnt make it out both weekends but lifes been hectic and I had a wedding to go to  Looks like fun though


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 6 2008, 08:36 AM~11790221
> *Thanks to everyone. we had a great time. KC took good care of us as usual. Lots of folks went out of thier way to see if we needed anything.
> 
> KC is the town.
> *


Yeah big thanks to Fabian and Will from Majestics, we broke down with tire trouble and you helped us get back on the road to make it to the show. Thats what lowriding is about helping each other out.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

OK! OK! I NEED A EYE BREAK


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

DDDDAAAAAMMMMMNNNN


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

and im done lol

thats my pics...im working on the Vid everyone wants to see right now...its almost done uploading...


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

Lots of nice pics!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 6 2008, 07:55 PM~11795847
> *and im done lol
> 
> thats my pics...im working on the Vid everyone wants to see right now...its almost done uploading...
> *


YOU ARE THE MAN. THANK YOU. YOU COME THROUGH EVERY YEAR.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 6 2008, 11:55 PM~11795847
> *and im done lol
> 
> thats my pics...im working on the Vid everyone wants to see right now...its almost done uploading...
> *



anyupdates on that homie? ... you got my number in a pm ..i been thinking and praying alot for a while now


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Im already lookin forward to next year already.... Looks like the turnout was even better than last year.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

here it is...

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=1R8GVYPN


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

Ice64berg we had a good time imma e mail those pics 2 ur e mail either 2nite or in the morning. You did take a lot of pics. Checkout my myspace page.


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 6 2008, 07:10 PM~11796035
> *here it is...
> 
> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=1R8GVYPN
> *


Good footage, damn that flame was way out there! I hope that he is gonna heal up ok.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 6 2008, 08:07 PM~11795986
> *anyupdates on that homie? ... you got my number in a pm ..i been thinking and praying alot for a while now
> *


WORD IS OK. WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HIS CURRENT CONDITION MYSELF. IF ANYONE ON HERE CAN FIND OUT LET US ALL KNOW

AND IF THERE IS ANYTHING I CAN DO FOR HIM AND HIS FAMILY LET ME KNOW.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

DAN IS TAKING THIS "HOT FIRE" SHIT WAY TOO SERIOUSLY :0 

HE'S REALLY USING FIRE :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 6 2008, 07:22 PM~11796182
> *DAN IS TAKING THIS "HOT FIRE" SHIT WAY TOO SERIOUSLY :0
> 
> HE'S REALLY USING FIRE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dropincaddy (Jan 4, 2002)

GREAT SHOW !!

just to let everyone know i was not trying to cause any problems but trying to put a stop to all the shit. i really hope we can all move on from the bullshit and everyone just get along. LETS DO IT FOR THE CITY AND THE LOWRIDER SCENE IN THE MIDWEST!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dropincaddy_@Oct 6 2008, 07:39 PM~11796382
> *GREAT SHOW !!
> 
> just to let everyone know i was not trying to cause any problems but trying to put a stop to all the shit. i really hope we can all move on from the bullshit and everyone just get along. LETS DO IT FOR THE CITY AND THE LOWRIDER SCENE IN THE MIDWEST!!
> *


Yeah what he said. :biggrin:


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

YALL TOOK SOME GREAT PICTURES YALL COVERED ALL BASES I'D SAY EVEN GOT THA RIDE THAT CAUGHT FIRE!! I HAVE THOSE FOLKS IN MY PRAYERS I HOPE THEY ARE OKAY!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropincaddy_@Oct 6 2008, 08:39 PM~11796382
> *GREAT SHOW !!
> 
> just to let everyone know i was not trying to cause any problems but trying to put a stop to all the shit. i really hope we can all move on from the bullshit and everyone just get along. LETS DO IT FOR THE CITY AND THE LOWRIDER SCENE IN THE MIDWEST!!
> *


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:  :420: :420:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=6OELLWE1


----------



## waddsquad (Nov 21, 2006)

URL=http://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scr4ce6b7cig1.jpg]


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 7 2008, 12:11 AM~11796044
> *Ice64berg we had a good time imma e mail those pics 2 ur e mail either 2nite or in the morning.  You did take a lot of pics.  Checkout my myspace page.
> *


 when ever you get time it's alright 

will check your my space thou


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Damn Aaron, ya fucking pervert. Nice girl pictures. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 6 2008, 10:14 PM~11797559
> *Damn Aaron, ya fucking pervert. Nice girl pictures. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> *



my wife was like WTF you taking those for...i said LAYITLOW lol


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 6 2008, 09:17 PM~11797581
> *my wife was like WTF you taking those for...i said LAYITLOW lol
> *


LOL thats one way to do it.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 6 2008, 07:10 PM~11796035
> *here it is...
> 
> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=1R8GVYPN
> *



Wow thats fucked up. Like ive said before I think we need to have a little better control over spectators around the cars dont know who he was or what relation he had to the hopper but this shit could have been avoided  smoke + big burst of oxygen = bomb. I hope he didnt get hurt too badly. That just shows how a regular old day at the park can turn fucked up real quick I dont ever want to witness anyone get hurt like this due to my car. Just my .2 cents


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I put together a little video

i havent messed with the software in about 3 years so im a little rusty

should be up soon


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

actually he is the owner and his brother


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 6 2008, 10:30 PM~11798348
> *actually he is the owner and his brother
> *


Well then damn  Thats just a fucked up day I guess. Tell him our prayers are with him


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=P6KWB6Q3

had to shrink it down, lost alot of quality


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

need a bigger park next year...or 2 ways in and out...free beer!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

there isnt really a bigger park we can use, swope would be shut down in no time, same with loose park, there really arent any large parks near by

also I know chris really didnt expect the whole city to show up, lol

he has a whole year to plan for next year, im sure he will come up with something


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice vid woody


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

the sprint center? maybe that would work? Down IV LIFE is rich!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

guess were just waiting on you now zach. i know you caught some footage of the fire burp.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i need 4 shirts zach.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 6 2008, 06:35 PM~11795614
> *Yeah big thanks to Fabian and Will from Majestics, we broke down with tire trouble and you helped us get back on the road to make it to the show.  Thats what lowriding is about helping each other out.
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 7 2008, 05:21 AM~11798812
> *
> *


No problem dc you know how we do.
:biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 6 2008, 11:24 PM~11798848
> *No problem dc you know how we do.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :yes:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 6 2008, 06:22 PM~11796182
> *DAN IS TAKING THIS "HOT FIRE" SHIT WAY TOO SERIOUSLY :0
> 
> HE'S REALLY USING FIRE :biggrin:
> *


crazy dan lol :biggrin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

sprint center..........


Down IV Life rich........


Lololololololoool

Someone is telling you wrong

This is boone's show and I know he wants to keep it
Free for everyone 

He has a year to work on it, I'm sure 
He will come up with something


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 7 2008, 12:10 AM~11798699
> *i need 4 shirts zach.
> *


what kind?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 6 2008, 11:52 PM~11798544
> *http://www.megavideo.com/?v=P6KWB6Q3
> 
> had to shrink it down, lost alot of quality
> *



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 6 2008, 09:17 PM~11797581
> *my wife was like WTF you taking those for...i said LAYITLOW lol
> *


 :cheesy: LOL.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice pics Aaron! I'll add a few of mine..









































































I had a GREAT time! Hope to be there next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

4 southside shirts...ill get with the homies and try and get it up higher like around 10...would 10 be cool?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 7 2008, 07:26 PM~11802750
> *Nice pics Aaron! I'll add a few of mine..
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love them bidbodys. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 7 2008, 02:38 PM~11802880
> *gotta love them bidbodys. :biggrin:
> *


whats up Fabian...thanks again for yesterday....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Maverick did Mike and them make it home last night?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

thanks again to everyone. 16 hour drive round trip on 13's..had a great time.

thanks to boone for putting on the event and coming out to welcome us at the motel saturday. 
thanks to dan..woody and yetti for going out of thier way to say whats up and see if we needed anything.
all the rest of the KC crew..I dont know everyones names..but know the faces. 
good to see all the rest of the out of towners again as well.
314 was good people. Nice hanging with the JustCruisin crew. All the Springfield crew we rode up with. My boys from Arkansas that made that long ass ride as well.

Got to give extra thanks to Fabian. 

He came out and also met with us Saturday to see if we needed anything. Then came out early Monday morning to help us get some tires put on my boys ride for the trip back. Carried him all over KC and brought him back. Also took the whole crew out for breakfast and picked up the tab...and we can EAT! 

Wore out and ready for next year.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 7 2008, 03:04 PM~11803672
> *Maverick did Mike and them make it home last night?
> *


yeah finally..he went the LONG way down lol. Got lost..but he made it.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 6 2008, 11:52 PM~11798544
> *http://www.megavideo.com/?v=P6KWB6Q3
> 
> had to shrink it down, lost alot of quality
> *


YOUR HIRED, I THINK I SHOULD LET YOU DO NEXT YEARS  

MAKE SURE YOU BRING A WIDE ANGLE BECAUSE, ITS GOING TO BE BIGGER, :biggrin:


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

DAM DOWN 4 LIFE PUT ON A GOOD SHOW SORRY I MISSED GUYS!!!!!!!!HOPE TOO SEE YOU CATS AT BLACK SUNDAY :thumbsup: FUCK SHOULD HAVE WENT TO THE SECOND KC SHOW....... IM JUST SAYN :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STL.CLOWNIN_@Oct 7 2008, 05:14 PM~11804290
> *DAM DOWN 4 LIFE PUT ON A GOOD SHOW SORRY I MISSED GUYS!!!!!!!!HOPE TOO SEE YOU CATS AT BLACK SUNDAY :thumbsup: FUCK SHOULD HAVE WENT TO THE SECOND KC SHOW....... IM JUST SAYN :biggrin:
> *


DAMN WOODY, YOU DIDN'T TELL ME I WAS IN DOWN 4 LIFE! WERE THE HELL IS MY PLAQUE?

I WANT SOME SHIRTS, SOME DOWN 4 LIFE SHOES, DOWN 4 LIFE UMBRELLAS, DOWN 4 LIFE EDIBLE UNDERWEAR.

WERES MY SHIT..............................................

















:biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hey we just helped

It's all on Boone


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 7 2008, 05:22 PM~11804359
> *hey we just helped
> 
> It's all on Boone
> *


DON'T BLAME THIS SHIT ON ME.


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 7 2008, 03:20 PM~11804337
> *DAMN WOODY, YOU DIDN'T TELL ME I WAS IN DOWN 4 LIFE! WERE THE HELL IS MY PLAQUE?
> 
> I WANT SOME SHIRTS, SOME DOWN 4 LIFE SHOES, DOWN 4 LIFE UMBRELLAS, DOWN 4 LIFE EDIBLE UNDERWEAR.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DOWN-IV-LIFE[/COLOR]


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 7 2008, 05:26 PM~11804387
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DOWN-IV-LIFE[/COLOR]
> *


THATS WHAT I HEARD.

I WANT MY SHARE OF THE MONEY, HAVEN'T YOU HEARD, I WANT MY CUT OF DOWN 4 LIFE.

BUT SERIOUSLY, I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU GUYS IN YOUR CLUB. YOU MAKE A BROTHER FEEL LIKE HE IS IN THE CLUB EVEN THOUGH I'M NOT. :angry: 

I'VE GOT YOUR BACKS ANYTIME YOU NEED IT, UNLESS IT INVOLVES HOME REMODELING


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STL.CLOWNIN_@Oct 7 2008, 10:14 PM~11804290
> *DAM DOWN 4 LIFE PUT ON A GOOD SHOW SORRY I MISSED GUYS!!!!!!!!HOPE TOO SEE YOU CATS AT BLACK SUNDAY :thumbsup: FUCK SHOULD HAVE WENT TO THE SECOND KC SHOW....... IM JUST SAYN :biggrin:
> *


nah you don't want to lose to K C 3 times. :0 :0 and the show was not dfl's it was boone's. you guys should have come down it was cool. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well thanks alot

That's what we need the most

Justins cabinets look good

Almost looks like I know what I'm doing


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 7 2008, 03:30 PM~11804434
> *THATS WHAT I HEARD.
> 
> I WANT MY SHARE OF THE MONEY, HAVEN'T YOU HEARD, I WANT MY CUT OF DOWN 4 LIFE.
> ...


DOWN-IV-LIFE</span>


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 7 2008, 05:36 PM~11804492
> *well thanks alot
> 
> That's what we need the most
> ...


I DO THAT SHIT ALL DAY DO NOT WANT TO DO IT ON MY TIME OFF. THATS WHAT THE CARS ARE FOR.

YOU DEFINETLY HAVE BEEN PERFECTING YOUR CRAFT. JUST GET IT DONE SO YOU GUYS CAN GET BACK TO BUILDING CARS


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm installing them tonight
Hopfully get it templated
And get the granite going next week

Then a shit load of hardwood


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 7 2008, 03:13 PM~11803736
> *thanks again to everyone. 16 hour drive round trip on 13's..had a great time.
> 
> thanks to boone for putting on the event and coming out to welcome us at the motel saturday.
> ...


Thanks Maverick we did have a good time as well I hope the lady in the hotel hooked you up pretty good on the new room rate for your second night rate. We need every extra penny that we have for our lowriders! :biggrin: Glad you all made it home ok, hope to see you all again pretty soon at anothe show.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 7 2008, 07:30 PM~11805428
> *Thanks Maverick we did have a good time as well I hope the lady in the hotel hooked you up pretty good on the new room rate for your second night rate.  We need every extra penny that we have for our lowriders!  :biggrin:   Glad you all made it home ok, hope to see you all again pretty soon at anothe show.
> *



i got charged for my 2nd night but havent been charged for the 1st night :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

just wanted to say how cool it is to see everyone pull together

Midwest got something going


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

i want to thank my self for putin this show to gether and being a straight up KC PIMP!!!
BBBIIIITTTCCHHEEESS :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS+Oct 7 2008, 09:04 PM~11803663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thanks needed bro i was going out to get drunk anyway so why not get drunk with some felow lowriders. :biggrin: i know you all would do the same for us.


----------



## dropincaddy (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Oct 7 2008, 07:58 PM~11805672
> *i want to thank my self for putin this show to gether and being a straight up KC PIMP!!!
> BBBIIIITTTCCHHEEESS :machinegun:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


you aint shit BBBIIITTTCCCHHH


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## dropincaddy (Jan 4, 2002)

There was some clean ass rides out there cant wait to get my shit done for next year


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dropincaddy_@Oct 8 2008, 01:57 AM~11806295
> *There was some clean ass rides out there cant wait to get my shit done for next year
> *


 :biggrin: Holla we'll hook it up. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropincaddy_@Oct 7 2008, 07:57 PM~11806295
> *There was some clean ass rides out there cant wait to get my shit done for next year
> *


baller LOL


----------



## dropincaddy (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Oct 7 2008, 09:12 PM~11806476
> *baller LOL
> *


waitin on u lets get the hhr done so we can start on the chevy


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropincaddy_@Oct 7 2008, 08:13 PM~11806490
> *waitin on u lets get the hhr done so we can start on the chevy
> *


double baller LOL bring it to the house this weekend


----------



## dropincaddy (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Oct 7 2008, 09:16 PM~11806513
> *double baller LOL bring it to the house this weekend
> *


cool


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropincaddy_@Oct 7 2008, 08:18 PM~11806536
> *cool
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

im gonna upload some more vids tonight


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

*ok guys are you ready to roll down to Springfield

If you plan to come please post in the thread and let people know your coming*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=430550&st=60


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 7 2008, 06:36 PM~11805480
> *i got charged for my 2nd night but havent been charged for the 1st night :0
> *


Well thats a good deal then pay for one night get one free.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 7 2008, 09:29 PM~11807304
> *Well thats a good deal then pay for one night get one free.
> *


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey Maverick are you gonna try to make it to St.Louis for Black Sunday?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dropincaddy_@Oct 8 2008, 12:57 AM~11806295
> *There was some clean ass rides out there cant wait to get my shit done for next year
> *


i couldnt agree more .. but i hate thinking next year and it not happening


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i stand corrected...i guess D4L and Boone is rich! haha! if you type D4L and hold down shift it comes out D$L! its a hidden code for baller!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 7 2008, 09:34 PM~11807374
> *Hey Maverick are you gonna try to make it to St.Louis for Black Sunday?
> *


Not sure bro..my son is wanting to hit the next one with me. Money gettin a little closer than I'd like it to be. got a couple more i want to hit this year. BlackSunday is great.. but after gas..motel and paying the fee to get in it gets expensive. May just hit a local Memphis picnic on that day. We'll see.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11807480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 7 2008, 10:46 PM~11807537
> *:0
> *


wheres your yahoo!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 7 2008, 09:48 PM~11807562
> *wheres your yahoo!
> *


got my laptop back..got to reinstall.. :biggrin: 

New harddrive


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11807480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My bad I had most of the pics blocked, but you still did get good footage.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 7 2008, 10:50 PM~11807594
> *My bad I had most of the pics blocked, but you still did get good footage.
> *



lol no big deal man ...there was alot of people lol..


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 7 2008, 09:44 PM~11807526
> *Not sure bro..my son is wanting to hit the next one with me. Money gettin a little closer than I'd like it to be. got a couple more i want to hit this year. BlackSunday is great.. but after gas..motel and paying the fee to get in it gets expensive. May just hit a local Memphis picnic on that day. We'll see.
> *


Trust me I know all about that. Its gettin close to the end of the year anyway. If you dont make it we will catch you for sure next year.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 7 2008, 10:52 PM~11807605
> *Trust me I know all about that. Its gettin close to the end of the year anyway. If you dont make it we will catch you for sure next year.
> *


you can bring that 64 and whatever else ride down to Springfield the 2nd


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 7 2008, 09:51 PM~11807601
> *lol no big deal man ...there was alot of people lol..
> *


I did see it in person, but damn when I seen the pics of it I really got to see how bad it really was. I think that was the most freakiest accident I have ever seen in person with the low lows.


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 7 2008, 09:53 PM~11807616
> *you can bring that 64 and whatever else ride down to Springfield the 2nd
> *


Were gonna see we are actually in the process of doing a little more work to the car. It may not be up and going by then. I am gonna try to make it out without a car though. I hope that the weather is gonna be ok.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 7 2008, 10:55 PM~11807644
> *Were gonna see we are actually in the process of doing a little more work to the car. It may not be up and going by then. I am gonna try to make it out without a car though. I hope that the weather is gonna be ok.
> *


yeah im sure the weather will be fine...its always up in the air this time of the year...i would have done it a little earlier but didnt want to interfere with other shows..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Street Style literally had the hottest shit of the day!


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

why does it look like that dude on the left is praying in your first pic? is that zach?


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

tony had 2 coronas! he could of contributed them to putting out the fire!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 7 2008, 11:57 PM~11808256
> *Street Style literally had the hottest shit of the day!
> 
> 
> ...



people are going to be talking about that shit for a long time lol


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 8 2008, 12:11 AM~11808442
> *why does it look like that dude on the left is praying in your first pic? is that zach?
> *


praying to the beer gods for a refill :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Oct 8 2008, 08:16 AM~11810348
> *praying to the beer gods for a refill :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hmm i thought you were praying that car would get off the ground.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

BOONE THE SHOW WAS GREAT! WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND I APPRECIATE ALL THE EFFORT AND HARD WORK YOU PUT YOUR SELF THROUGH. IT SEEMS LIKE A LOT OF HARD WORK. IT WAS HUGE AND YOU HAD AL LOT OF PEOPLE SHOW UP. IM SURE PEOPLE WILL TALK ABOUT YOUR SHOW FOR A LONG TIME.


AND TO EVERYONE THAT HAVE POSTED PICS AND VIDEOS THANK YOU


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 8 2008, 04:21 PM~11814068
> *BOONE THE SHOW WAS GREAT! WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND I APPRECIATE ALL THE EFFORT AND HARD WORK YOU PUT YOUR SELF THROUGH. IT SEEMS LIKE A LOT OF HARD WORK. IT WAS HUGE AND YOU HAD AL LOT OF PEOPLE SHOW UP. IM SURE PEOPLE WILL TALK ABOUT YOUR SHOW FOR A LONG TIME.
> AND TO EVERYONE THAT HAVE POSTED PICS AND VIDEOS THANK YOU
> *


THANKS MAN, THAT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM AN OG LIKE YOU


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 8 2008, 04:40 PM~11814270
> *THANKS MAN, THAT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM AN RICH GUY LIKE YOU
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 8 2008, 04:45 PM~11814332
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 7 2008, 09:59 PM~11807683
> *yeah im sure the weather will be fine...its always up in the air this time of the year...i would have done it a little earlier but didnt want to interfere with other shows..
> *


Yeah I know how that goes!


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 8 2008, 03:40 PM~11814270
> *THANKS MAN, THAT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM AN OG LIKE YOU
> *


Yeah Boone we did have fun I will surely be there next year!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 8 2008, 06:41 PM~11815476
> *Yeah Boone we did have fun I will surely be there next year!
> *



THANKS, DC.

I HAVE GOT TO GIVE YOU GUYS BIG PROPS FOR COMING DOWN 2 WEEKENDS IN A ROW. REAL RIDAHS FO SHO. :biggrin: 

GLAD YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME AND MADE IT BACK SAFE. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL IN ST. LOUIS. I AM STILL DEBATING ON GOING, I'VE GOT A BABY DUE 2 WEEKS AFTER THAT SO TIME IS PRECIOUS.


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 8 2008, 05:50 PM~11815549
> *THANKS, DC.
> 
> I HAVE GOT TO GIVE YOU GUYS BIG PROPS FOR COMING DOWN 2 WEEKENDS IN A ROW. REAL RIDAHS FO SHO. :biggrin:
> ...


Yeah I coulnt miss it again heard it was nice last year so I had to see for myself. Next year we will have a couple of cars hopping also. 

Yeah right now your time is very precious, congrats on the new baby coming. If you do make id out for the show let us know we have to at all meet up and kick it the night before.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Anyone drive farther than 8 hours?


----------



## noah (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 8 2008, 08:58 PM~11816807
> *Anyone drive farther than 8 hours?
> *


stop braggin


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Time for more pics!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

ENVIOUS


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Maverick!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Roadmaster with a Cameo by Iceberg! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Cutty chillin










Lipped out










clean 63


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Domino!










314!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

lolo










LS


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Extra clean caddy










Extra clean lincoln


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Busas


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice two tone.










DownIVLife


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

OG


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Duuuuuuuuudddddddddddeeeeeee!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice Chameleon


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Clean ass 63










Clean ass 70










Two times!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice rim combo


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

SouthSide!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Southside on dem 24s! :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Oct 8 2008, 09:31 PM~11817785
> *stop braggin
> *


on 13's... :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Nice pics Dan..good to see ya again bro.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 9 2008, 03:25 AM~11818399
> *Roadmaster with a Cameo by Iceberg!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha .. thats the shit .. 

but i still like the wheres waldo pic better


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I'M GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 9 2008, 01:48 AM~11819429
> *I'M GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

congrats


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 9 2008, 01:48 AM~11819429
> *I'M GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



oohhh....skeet skeet skeet! lol :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Elco on 3










The Green Gob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Caddy locked up










Cutty rolling through


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Hot Magma....I mean Magnum. :biggrin: 1ofakind










Ready to race.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice orange.










This paint and body is RIGHT! :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Again real nice paint and color matched rims.










KCK baby


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The Range










5.0!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

SS










LS from KCK


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Yankee


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Super clean house!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

BODY KIT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The paint on this car was so clean...pictures don't do it..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

KC Royals son!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Clean 69


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Cadillac pimpin'


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Cutty and regal


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy:

Two recently purchased rides. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Super Clean truck....I just realized there were a lot of super clean vehicles there. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ready to race with the fresh paint.


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Oct 8 2008, 06:53 PM~11815587
> *Yeah I coulnt miss it again heard it was nice last year so I had to see for myself.  Next year we will have a couple of cars hopping also.
> 
> Yeah right now your time is very precious, congrats on the new baby coming.  If you do make id out for the show let us know we have to at all meet up and kick it the night before.
> *



WELL ILL BE DOWN FOR BLACK SUNDAY


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 9 2008, 12:48 AM~11819429
> *I'M GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congeats to ya! :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELFMADEENT_@Oct 9 2008, 06:38 PM~11825313
> *WELL ILL BE DOWN FOR BLACK SUNDAY
> *


come on down for the springfield show :cheesy:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

how come davy's caddy has a big bling coming off it, and mines dont? is his better than mines? maybe it is the GOB afterall dan...


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I just pooped a sqiurrel


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 10 2008, 06:14 AM~11829341
> *I just pooped a sqiurrel
> *


And here it is Woody. :biggrin: 








lol :0 :roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL

Yep except covered in poo


Man I feel like crap today


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Oct 10 2008, 09:33 AM~11829628
> *And here it is Woody. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

''What up Boone Doggy Dog'' :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 9 2008, 01:05 PM~11823286
> *Ready to race with the fresh paint.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Oct 10 2008, 09:55 PM~11834955
> *''What up Boone Doggy Dog'' :biggrin:
> *


GETTING READY TO ADD ANOTHER CADDI TO THE STABLE


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 10 2008, 09:19 PM~11835136
> *GETTING READY TO ADD ANOTHER CADDI TO THE STABLE
> *


yes sir better jump on that  I think I need that blue one :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 11 2008, 07:39 AM~11836870
> *yes sir better jump on that   I think I need that blue one  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up bro you gonna hook that lincoln up in the avi


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 11 2008, 07:44 AM~11836879
> *Whats up bro you gonna hook that lincoln up in the avi
> *


caddy killa II :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 11 2008, 07:49 AM~11836897
> *caddy killa II  :0
> *


The resurection of the Caddy Killa  Mine is gone out with the new in with the old :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 11 2008, 08:58 AM~11836933
> *The resurection of the Caddy Killa    Mine is gone out with the new in with the old  :0
> *



did you finally sell it?

are you going to be able to make it to springfield on the 2nd? with or without car?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 11 2008, 08:39 AM~11836870
> *yes sir better jump on that   I think I need that blue one  :biggrin:
> *


BLUE JUST MIGHT BE UP FOR SALE  

GOT AN E&G FOR IT TO.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 11 2008, 10:47 AM~11837607
> *BLUE JUST MIGHT BE UP FOR SALE
> 
> GOT AN E&G FOR IT TO.
> *


your rich :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 11 2008, 10:47 AM~11837607
> *BLUE JUST MIGHT BE UP FOR SALE
> 
> GOT AN E&G FOR IT TO.
> *


BOONE LET ME KNOW I ALWAYS WANTED A 90S ILL SEE WHAT KIND OF $ IM WORKING WITH AT THE TIME


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 11 2008, 11:59 AM~11837675
> *BOONE LET ME KNOW I ALWAYS WANTED A 90S ILL SEE WHAT KIND OF $ IM WORKING WITH AT THE TIME
> *


SOUNDS GOOD. I WANT TO HOLD ON TO IT BUT THERE IS ALSO ALOT I WANT TO DO TO THE 77'


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Delta Airlines one year ago, you would have $49.00 today. If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in AIG one year ago, you would have $33.00 today. If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Lehman Brothers one year ago, you would have $0.00 today. But, if you had purchased $1,000 worth of beer one year ago, drank all the beer, then turned in the aluminum cans for recycling refund, you would receive $214.00. Based on the above, the best current investment plan is to drink heavily & recycle. It is called the 401-Keg. A recent study found that the average American walks about 900 miles a year. Another study found that Americans drink, on average, 22 gallons of alcohol a year.
That means that, on average, Americans get about 41 miles to the gallon! Makes you proud to be an American!

This post has been edited by BIGTONY: Oct 4 2008, 01:21 PM


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 11 2008, 05:12 PM~11839382
> *If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Delta Airlines one year ago, you would have $49.00 today. If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in AIG one year ago, you would have $33.00 today. If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Lehman Brothers one year ago, you would have $0.00 today. But, if you had purchased $1,000 worth of beer one year ago, drank all the beer, then turned in the aluminum cans for recycling refund, you would receive $214.00. Based on the above, the best current investment plan is to drink heavily & recycle. It is called the 401-Keg. A recent study found that the average American walks about 900 miles a year. Another study found that Americans drink, on average, 22 gallons of alcohol a year.
> That means that, on average, Americans get about 41 miles to the gallon! Makes you proud to be an American!
> 
> ...


I SEEN THIS THE OTHER DAY


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 10 2008, 08:19 PM~11835136
> *GETTING READY TO ADD ANOTHER CADDI TO THE STABLE
> *


Hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 9 2008, 12:38 AM~11818536
> *SouthSide!
> 
> 
> ...


WUZ UP BP?


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

another good show for kc :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Oct 11 2008, 08:54 PM~11840579
> *WUZ UP BP?
> *


JUST LIVIN LIFE :biggrin: 

WHAT WITH YOU


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

where is the caddy


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 15 2008, 09:06 AM~11868137
> *where is the caddy
> *


whos and which one?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutman+Oct 15 2008, 08:06 AM~11868146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 16 2008, 01:58 AM~11877985
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> *


whats up brotha man?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Finally got a new video up! Took me forever to get it to render my processor kept getting too hot and rebooting the system. Damn HD! :biggrin:


Hoptoberfest 2008 part 1
*Hi-Caliber Videos Page*


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

why cant i see the videos???


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Got to the hi-caliber videos page and click on the pic...or right click on the pic and "save target as" to your computer. :dunno:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

I GOT THE IROC OUT TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 16 2008, 08:35 AM~11879624
> *Finally got a new video up!  Took me forever to get it to render my processor kept getting too hot and rebooting the system.  Damn HD!  :biggrin:
> Hoptoberfest 2008 part 1
> Hi-Caliber Videos Page
> ...


MATT IS A FOOL SCOTTY MUST OF BEEN FEELING PRETTY GOOD AT THAT POINT 

NICE VID DAN


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

CADDI NO. 2 IS IN THE DRIVEWAY.

ANYONE WANT TO BUY A 90 BROUGHAM?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

FOR SALE?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2008, 06:56 PM~11886144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a jerk pm me :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2008, 06:54 PM~11886118
> *CADDI NO. 2 IS IN THE DRIVEWAY.
> 
> ANYONE WANT TO BUY A 90 BROUGHAM?
> *


lets see caddy 2 :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2008, 10:03 PM~11887580
> *lets see caddy 2  :biggrin:
> *






















:biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

nice boone...now what you gonna do with that extra setup????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2008, 10:50 PM~11888189
> *
> 
> 
> ...













same car??


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 17 2008, 05:58 PM~11896580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2008, 09:50 PM~11888189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
looks good.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

on the come up !!!!!!!!! howd u get that boone other guy wanted sumthin else????????


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

nice video Big Pimpin  
Anyone know or have some caps that go on bolt ons? 
Anyone know if theyre universal?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

boone your RICH :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 17 2008, 06:49 PM~11897014
> *on the come up !!!!!!!!! howd u get that boone other guy wanted sumthin else????????
> *



YEAH, CAR HAS ONLY BEEN BUILT FOR A FEW MONTHS AND DONE RIGHT, COULDN'T PASS IT UP.

IF ANYONE ONE IS INTERESTED WE ARE ROLLIN OUT TOMORROW TO CRUISE. GIVE ME A CALL, WE SHOULD BE MEETING UP AROUND 2.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 17 2008, 06:55 PM~11897068
> *boone your RICH :biggrin:
> *



NOT ANYMORE :uh: 

DEFINATLY CAN'T AFFORD TO GO TO BLACK SUNDAY NOW. 

HITTING THE STREETS TOMORROW. LITTLE FREE SHOW IN THE CITY TOO. BROKEN SPOKES M.C. IS HAVING A FISH FRY AND HAS INVITED US DOWN. THEY CAME OUT TO BOTH SHOWS AT MINOR SO I THINK I'LL SHOW SOME LOVE BACK.\\\


K.C. UNITED

LOWRIDERS, BIKES, TRUCKS, DONKS

EVERYONE WELCOME


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

how much for the lac let me know :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 18 2008, 12:11 AM~11900592
> *how much for the lac let me know  :biggrin:
> *



which one?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 17 2008, 10:49 PM~11900942
> *which one?????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


 the 4 dr


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 18 2008, 12:57 AM~11900995
> *the 4 dr
> *



call me


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :wave: :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :around: :around:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

this thing is still alive. i figured it would be on page 5 or 6 by now.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Its next Sunday People..


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angry: :angry: :twak:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

car show turned out great..70+ degrees...enough to get a sunburn in November :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=430550&st=120

make sure to check page 8 also :biggrin:


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Only 11 more months :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Nov 7 2008, 11:25 AM~12089367
> *Only 11 more months :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

how's things goin?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 7 2008, 05:29 PM~12092636
> *:biggrin:
> 
> how's things goin?
> *



new baby yet?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 7 2008, 05:29 PM~12092636
> *:biggrin:
> 
> how's things goin?
> *



busy man. wanna get started on my car. got a bunch of parts :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 7 2008, 11:22 PM~12095469
> *new baby yet?
> *


not yet but cant be much longer, she is huge. i dont know how that baby is going to come out :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 8 2008, 09:15 PM~12101240
> *not yet but cant be much longer, she is huge. i dont know how that baby is going to come out :0
> *



lol man let us know when she pops


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:

BORN 12:30 PM

8 LBS

20 INCHES


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 10 2008, 03:47 PM~12114637
> *IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> BORN 12:30 PM
> ...


CONGRATS


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

my new love.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

She's a Princess Dawg.''Congrats'' :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

here you go BIG BROCK


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 13 2008, 07:39 PM~12150395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


''Their She Is''.She got dat ass in da air like I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

good times indeed.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

good lookin out.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 27 2008, 05:42 PM~11716176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this shot


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

info for this years show?


----------



## Three Stage (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 28 2009, 03:33 AM~15204803
> *info for this years show?
> *


This Sunday, Minor Park. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Three Stage_@Sep 28 2009, 06:59 AM~15205474
> *This Sunday, Minor Park.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## THA_R_O_C88 (Nov 3, 2007)

SEE YA'LL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

I be there ... coming out on saturday ..


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

WELL TODAY IS HERE AND THE BLOCK PARTY IS ON LOTS OF CUSTOM CARS FROM THE 4 STATE AREA BRING THE KIDS 1325 TRACY KCMO 2000+ PEOPLE TODAY


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt. post them pics. anything new?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

Pics when I get home. I'm driving now with lots of good video too


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

great show guys, the family and i had great time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 4 2009, 07:59 PM~15266228
> *great show guys, the family and i  had great time :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


post those pics. wish i could'a made it.


----------



## dropincaddy (Jan 4, 2002)

great show today thanks to down 4 life and king of kandi for thowing it.

my thoughts and prayers go out to CHRIS BOONE and his family


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 4 2009, 08:43 PM~15266526
> *post those pics. wish i could'a made it.
> *












more to come ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

TTT for CHRIS BOONE, and his DAD! much love today for everthing! TTT! thats some lowriding HISTORY today! dude came to help set up the show, then left out to be with his father....DUDE Chris. Your an Lowriding LEGEND in my book! God bless your family homie, and thanks for a GREAT SHOW to you, and DOWN4LIFE car club. Me and my family were shown nothing but respect! D4L is a class act!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dropincaddy_@Oct 4 2009, 08:19 PM~15267545
> *
> 
> my thoughts and prayers go out to CHRIS BOONE and his family
> *


x2


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 5 2009, 12:13 AM~15268730
> *TTT for CHRIS BOONE, and his DAD! much love today for everthing! TTT! thats some lowriding HISTORY today! dude came to help set up the show, then left out to be with his father....DUDE Chris. Your an Lowriding LEGEND in my book! God bless your family homie, and thanks for a GREAT SHOW to you, and DOWN4LIFE car club. Me and my family were shown nothing but respect! D4L is a class act!
> *


did i miss something ... chris is the guy from paradise ...the one announcing the hop last year?


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Yeah I think you got some guys mixed up. Chris Boone is in Down IV Life, he owns the creme 77 coupe.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 5 2009, 06:22 AM~15269684
> *Yeah I think you got some guys mixed up.  Chris Boone is in Down IV Life, he owns the creme 77 coupe.
> *


*What up Justin, where dah pics at mayne? :biggrin: *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dropincaddy_@Oct 5 2009, 03:19 AM~15267545
> *great show today thanks to down 4 life and king of kandi for thowing it.
> 
> my thoughts and prayers go out to CHRIS BOONE and his family*


x2 i heard about his dad hope he pulls threw it.Sorry we didn't make it,we only got 3 days untill vegas and we're taking hoppers out there this year to rep for K>C> and the midwest.We were at the shop all day messing with tinos car.Oh yeah big ups to goodtimes they were kings of the park no one wanted any of that single pump cutty. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks again for having us out guys! Great show and cant wait until next year! 

Hope all is well with your Father Boone! You know if you ever need anything Kansas Goodtimers are here for you bro!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 5 2009, 06:36 AM~15269833
> *x2 i heard about his dad hope he pulls threw it.Sorry we didn't make it,we only got 3 days untill vegas and we're taking hoppers out there this year to rep for K>C> and the midwest.We were at the shop all day messing with tinos car.Oh yeah big ups to goodtimes they were kings of the park no one wanted any of that single pump cutty. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie!! We'll be seeing you out in Vegas to help rep the Midwest and hurt some feelins :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 4 2009, 10:16 PM~15268254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

YES!!!!

Chris really did more than can be expected. Im sure when he is ready he will post up what has gone on, but as of yesterday his father was failing badly. Chris dad is a funny ass guy and was always down for the cause. So please keep him in your thoughts.

Thank you so much for the kind words Jay, that means a lot. This is truly Chris's show and we just help out as much as possible. Down IV Life stepped up and ran stuff yesterday in his absence. I really hope everyone had a good time. Any short comings or bad experiences from yesterday can be blamed on me, I tried to make good decisions to keep the show safe and flowing positive. So any negativity can be pointed at me and me alone.

Thanks to Chad for hooking up the security, that was a life saver. Oh and the Staff Shirts were a good idea also. Thanks for everything, especially making Yetti not be such a sour puss.

And thank you a 1000 times to the people and the clubs. Everyone!
You guys made a great show and thank you so much for showing us respect and
helping make the show fun and safe. No one caught fire and everyone made it home.
Can't ask for more than that!

Post up them pics aaron!


Ps.
Big Thanks to White Boy Magic Switch(tony)
Worked the gate the whole day and then cleaned the park.
That is dedication and love right there. No club, just a good
guy. Everyone can learn from that.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 5 2009, 01:35 PM~15269978
> *Thanks homie!! We'll be seeing you out in Vegas to help rep the Midwest and hurt some feelins  :biggrin:
> *


hope we can do that i have a list of folks i want to mess with. :biggrin: holla at us when your out there. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 5 2009, 09:29 AM~15270706
> *hope we can do that i have a list of folks i want to mess with. :biggrin: holla at us when your out there. :biggrin:
> *


You know I will bro! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

did this show even happen???? wheres the paparazzi on this one?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ohhhh
it happened


Go to the new thread


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

this thread... that thread... neither of them have any new pics!!!!  :angry:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 5 2009, 07:36 AM~15269833
> *Oh yeah big ups to goodtimes they were kings of the park no one wanted any of that single pump cutty. :biggrin:
> *


I guess that means you didn't want none either? :dunno:

Good times did represent hard for sure. However I was actually at the park and had a single pump doing the damn thing and I think we can share the crown. I know you love to hate, you found something you are good at and its hard to stop, I understand. :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

pics .. 

for those that wished they was there


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

FOR OFFICIAL HOPTOBERFEST PICS CHECK OUT WWW.KC-RIDES.COM


THANKS CAREY.


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Oct 5 2009, 07:57 PM~15276006
> *this thread... that thread... neither of them have any new pics!!!!    :angry:
> *


NE Ridaz topic in Lowrider genral... last 3 pages homie


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 5 2009, 07:36 AM~15269833
> *x2 i heard about his dad hope he pulls threw it.Sorry we didn't make it,we only got 3 days untill vegas and we're taking hoppers out there this year to rep for K>C> and the midwest.We were at the shop all day messing with tinos car.Oh yeah big ups to goodtimes they were kings of the park no one wanted any of that single pump cutty. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 6 2009, 01:26 AM~15279880
> *FOR OFFICIAL HOPTOBERFEST PICS CHECK OUT WWW.KC-RIDES.COM
> THANKS CAREY.
> *


No problem. "OFFICIAL PICS" I like that shit right there! Now I FEEL official!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

now buy your ass an official ass lowrider with some official ass skirts...fuck i cant wait til next year! that lowridin shit is fun fooooooo


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 19 2009, 11:18 PM~15408215
> *now buy your ass an official ass lowrider with some official ass skirts...fuck i cant wait til next year! that lowridin shit is fun fooooooo
> *


I'll buy the lowrider. you wear the skirt.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 23 2009, 01:01 PM~15446578
> *I'll buy the lowrider. you wear the skirt.
> *


HERES A PIC CAREY :0 I WANT 2 C THIS SHIT PHOTOSHOPPED WITH A SKIRT!!!!!









:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
THE GOB IN A SKIRT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

WHERES THE 2010 TOPIC??? DID I MISS IT??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 15 2010, 04:45 AM~18312416
> *WHERES THE 2010 TOPIC??? DID I MISS IT??
> *



x2


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

...too big for LIL. it's gonna be a full house!


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 15 2010, 06:45 AM~18312416
> *WHERES THE 2010 TOPIC??? DID I MISS IT??
> *


X1972, post the link if you see it


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

i dont think there is a 2k10 thread????


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Oct 24 2009, 10:16 AM~15453632
> *HERES A PIC CAREY :0 I WANT 2 C THIS SHIT PHOTOSHOPPED WITH A SKIRT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 24 2010, 05:54 AM~18650156
> *:0
> *


not this shit again... :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

CLASS FOR BIKES THIS YEAR? SHOULD I EVEN BRING IT?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

2009  
for those that missed it


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 25 2010, 04:55 PM~18660275
> *CLASS FOR BIKES THIS YEAR? SHOULD I EVEN BRING IT?
> *




there wasnt a class for anything its not a SHOW its a picnic remember?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 15 2010, 06:45 AM~18312416
> *WHERES THE 2010 TOPIC??? DID I MISS IT??
> *



i just made one


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Sep 26 2010, 04:09 PM~18666302
> *there wasnt a class for anything its not a SHOW its a picnic remember?
> *


:dunno: i stayed pretty tore up last year, i dont remember much about it....


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 25 2010, 09:51 PM~18662484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


at about 2:04 of the first video was sum funny ass shit...and on the second vid nice way to finish it off with the 70' :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Sep 26 2010, 09:34 PM~18667902
> *at about 2:04 of the first video was sum funny ass shit...and on the second vid nice way to finish it off with the 70' :thumbsup:
> *


no shit, he came within inches of hittin that dude. Real surprised nobody hit anybody that day lol


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 26 2010, 07:51 PM~18668099
> *no shit, he came within inches of hittin that dude.  Real surprised nobody hit anybody that day lol
> *


exactly! that fukcin park is gay as fukc! i hate it there  its very hard to manuver the biggest car on the streets in such a tiny ass spot...im truly surprised that nobody has ever got hurt... :happysad:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

dont forget this friday no cover for all you lowriders get here early for vip parking no ball caps white tees or jerseys


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 28 2010, 04:05 PM~18683292
> *dont forget this friday no cover for all you lowriders get here early for vip parking no ball caps white tees or jerseys
> 
> 
> ...



just a reminder this show has nothing to do with HOPTOBERFEST

OFFICIAL PRE PARTY at the RIOT ROOM in westport

get at me or zach lovely at union press for any info on the show

ball caps white tees and jerseys allowed


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Sep 27 2010, 10:09 AM~18671510
> *exactly! that fukcin park is gay as fukc! i hate it there  its very hard to manuver the biggest car on the streets in such a tiny ass spot...im truly surprised that nobody has ever got hurt... :happysad:
> *


so i guess your not coming this year


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

Hell naw homie! U know ill be there! SOUTHSIDE will prob be the first ones in the park as usual!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Sep 28 2010, 05:36 PM~18684260
> *Hell naw homie! U know ill be there! SOUTHSIDE will prob be the first ones in the park as usual!
> *



good to hear


cruise is meeting at ONE OF A KIND paint shop on TRUMAN RD. at 2 on saturday. rolling out around 3. bring your videocameras cuz we will be rolling deep :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 28 2010, 07:12 PM~18685377
> *good to hear
> cruise is meeting at ONE OF A KIND paint shop on TRUMAN RD. at 2 on saturday. rolling out around 3. bring your videocameras cuz we will be rolling deep :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: damn thats early. well be gettin in town round 10 or 11 so we gotta clean up the cars, get in the hotels, grab a bite to eat and find that shop asap :wow:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 28 2010, 08:11 PM~18686493
> *:wow:  damn thats early.  well be gettin in town round 10 or 11 so we gotta clean up the cars, get in the hotels, grab a bite to eat and find that shop asap  :wow:
> *


The plan is to roll out by 3 hit up a couple spots, stop somewhere to eat and continue on rollin.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Sep 28 2010, 08:51 PM~18687873
> *The plan is to roll out by 3 hit up a couple spots, stop somewhere to eat and continue on rollin.
> *


word...now thats what im talkin bout...eatin and ridin! :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 28 2010, 09:11 PM~18686493
> *:wow:  damn thats early.  well be gettin in town round 10 or 11 so we gotta clean up the cars, get in the hotels, grab a bite to eat and find that shop asap  :wow:
> *


dont worry you have plenty of time, and we will be stopping for some kc bbq during the cruise. 
give everyone a chance to bs and catch up on faces and names before the show on sunday

and bring those video cameras


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

im bringin my toilet paper... :0


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Sep 28 2010, 10:06 PM~18688052
> *word...now thats what im talkin bout...eatin and ridin and smokin! :0
> *


x100


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 29 2010, 05:33 AM~18690650
> *x100
> *


 :0


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 28 2010, 05:00 PM~18683833
> *just a reminder this show has nothing to do with HOPTOBERFEST
> 
> OFFICIAL PRE PARTY at the RIOT ROOM in westport
> ...




WHITE TEES, BAGGY PANTS, BALL CAPS, SPORTS APPAREL, LEWD BEHAVIOR STRONGLY ENCOURAGED!!! :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 28 2010, 07:11 PM~18686493
> *:wow:  damn thats early.  well be gettin in town round 10 or 11 so we gotta clean up the cars, get in the hotels, grab a bite to eat and find that shop asap  :wow:
> *


right by my house, swoop me up and lets roll!!!! :happysad:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Sep 28 2010, 02:05 PM~18683292
> *dont forget this friday no cover for all you lowriders get here early for vip parking no ball caps white tees or jerseys
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

DONT FORGET PAUL WALL IS TONIGHT VIP PARKING AND NO COVER FOR ALL YOU LOWRIDERS OUT THERE 1822 MAIN I WOULD GET THERE EARLY ITS FIRST FRIDAY AND IT WILL BE KRAZY.......


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 1 2010, 09:07 AM~18709921
> *DONT FORGET DJ P IS AT THE RIOT ROOM TONITE. PARKING IS NO PROBLEM. BOONE IS THE COOLEST DUDE IN THE WORLD. HOPTOBERFEST IS THE SHIZZNIT. AND WHO THE HELL  IS THIS PAUL WALL GUY
> *


oh thanks chad, your so thoughtful :0


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

:drama: all i know is im ready to ride tomo! hope all yall foos come out and ride the streetz....meeting between 2 and 3 at 1ofakind paint!


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

i think dj p is related to mike jones.....dj p who


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 2 2010, 08:25 AM~18717444
> *i think dj p is related to mike jones.....dj p who
> *


 :wow:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 2 2010, 10:25 AM~18717444
> *i think dj p is related to mike jones.....dj p who
> *


 :roflmao:

still packed the riot room, so not a big deal. would have been nice to get both shows in this weekend, but i already committed friday night for my boys.

heard you guys had a good time too


----------

